# Motivi di litigio tra amanti



## Sabina (22 Settembre 2010)

Ciao a tutti!
Volevo sapere se a voi capitava di litigare con il vostro amante e per quali motivi.


----------



## Daniele (22 Settembre 2010)

No, con me stesso non litigo mai! :mrgreen:


----------



## cleo81 (22 Settembre 2010)

Non ho mai litigato con lui.
Ci vediamo talmente poco!

E poi... passare del tempo con lui mi fa passare ogni incazzatura!
E' quello il bello, no?!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non ho mai litigato con lui.
> Ci vediamo talmente poco!
> 
> E poi... passare del tempo con lui mi fa passare ogni incazzatura!
> E' quello il bello, no?!


Valeva anche per me


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (22 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Volevo sapere se a voi capitava di litigare con il vostro amante e per quali motivi.


Parlo per esperienze  passate.

Le litigate avvenivano quando:

1) uno dei due chiedeva di più

2) uno dei due s'era stancato e cercava l'occasione per mollare


----------



## geisha (22 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Parlo per esperienze passate.
> 
> Le litigate avvenivano quando:
> 
> ...


ovvio.....


----------



## Anna A (22 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Parlo per esperienze passate.
> 
> Le litigate avvenivano quando:
> 
> ...


e mai per gelosia?


----------



## geisha (22 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e mai per gelosia?


rientra piu' o meno nella uno


----------



## Anna A (22 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> rientra piu' o meno nella uno


mica detto.  quasi sempre si litiga per eventuali new entry..


----------



## Sabina (22 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non ho mai litigato con lui.
> Ci vediamo talmente poco!
> 
> E poi... passare del tempo con lui mi fa passare ogni incazzatura!
> E' quello il bello, no?!


A me capita ultimamente di "litigare"'proprio per la poca frequenza di cui ci vediamo... questo perche' ci vedevamo più spesso i primi mesi. Quando accade mi aspetto sempre che mi molli (mi chiedo se non sono io a cercare che lo faccia comportandomi cosi'), ma alla fine non lo fa. 
Con che frequenza vi incontrate voi?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e mai per gelosia?


Tra amanti?Boh non capisco....


----------



## cleo81 (22 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> A me capita ultimamente di "litigare"'proprio per la poca frequenza di cui ci vediamo... questo perche' ci vedevamo più spesso i primi mesi. Quando accade mi aspetto sempre che mi molli (mi chiedo se non sono io a cercare che lo faccia comportandomi cosi'), ma alla fine non lo fa.
> Con che frequenza vi incontrate voi?


Noi dipende... in realtà sono soprattutto io a diradare gli incontri, un po' per impegni vari e un po' perchè voglio continuare così. 
Non so... ho paura di vederlo troppo spesso perchè penso che poi mi coinvolgerei troppo... insomma sono io che mi pongo un vincolo, e spesso anche quando vorrei chiamarlo non lo faccio.

Comunque, ogni 15-20 giorni...


----------



## cleo81 (22 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e mai per gelosia?


Io anche se magari ho una punta di gelosia... non lo ammetterò mai.

Non lo ammetto nemmeno con me stessa, e poi come potrei lamentarmi se io sono la prima a condividere la vita con un'altra persona?

A volte lui mi parla di qualche altra donna (è capitato due-tre volte negli anni) con cui magari è uscito qualche volta e che poi lo tampina... Ma io faccio finta di niete e ci scherzo su.

Ma da qui a litigare per gelosia.... nonono non fa per me!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Noi dipende... in realtà sono soprattutto io a diradare gli incontri, un po' per impegni vari e un po' perchè voglio continuare così.
> Non so... ho paura di vederlo troppo spesso perchè penso che poi mi coinvolgerei troppo... insomma sono io che mi pongo un vincolo, e spesso anche quando vorrei chiamarlo non lo faccio.
> 
> Comunque, ogni 15-20 giorni...





cleo81 ha detto:


> Io anche se magari ho una punta di gelosia... non lo ammetterò mai.
> 
> Non lo ammetto nemmeno con me stessa, e poi come potrei lamentarmi se io sono la prima a condividere la vita con un'altra persona?
> 
> ...



Non posso che quotarti, mi sembra di leggere la mia storia....

Incontri non troppo ravvicinati, niente telefonate o sms inutili, disponibilità ad ascoltarlo, gelosia al bando: è una situazione che si sceglie di vivere, non avrebbe senso tenerla in piedi per litigare come all'interno di un qualunque rapporto di coppia stabile 

Usando il cervello si evita di litigare.....


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (23 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non posso che quotarti, mi sembra di leggere la mia storia....
> 
> Incontri non troppo ravvicinati, niente telefonate o sms inutili, disponibilità ad ascoltarlo, gelosia al bando: è una situazione che si sceglie di vivere, non avrebbe senso tenerla in piedi per litigare come all'interno di un qualunque rapporto di coppia stabile
> 
> Usando il cervello si evita di litigare.....


Gli amanti funzionano così sennò si parla di relazione con implicazioni di ben altro tipo !!!  Implicazioni solitamente pericolose, perchè portano a destabilizzare matrimoni per diventare, a loro volta, matrimoni che potranno essere destabilizzati e così via finchè la vecchiaia ci mette un punto.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (23 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ovvio.....


Ovviamente....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non posso che quotarti, mi sembra di leggere la mia storia....
> 
> Incontri non troppo ravvicinati, niente telefonate o sms inutili, disponibilità ad ascoltarlo, gelosia al bando: è una situazione che si sceglie di vivere, non avrebbe senso tenerla in piedi per litigare come all'interno di un qualunque rapporto di coppia stabile
> 
> Usando il cervello si evita di litigare.....


Quoto :up:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (23 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e mai per gelosia?


Mai

Si parla di relazioni che partono con la consapevolezza di non essere gli unici (_quanto meno_ c'è un marito/moglie, solitamente definiti ronfanti ma raramente, in relatà, non trombanti)


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2010)

So che nella storia, pur breve, della mia signora ci sono stati momenti di burrasca. Sarei proprio curioso di saperne i motivi....


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (23 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> So che nella storia, pur breve, della mia signora ci sono stati momenti di burrasca. Sarei proprio curioso di saperne i motivi....


Vedi i due punti ovvi che ho indicato


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Vedi i due punti ovvi che ho indicato


Chiaro, Ettore. 
Ma sono curioso lo stesso


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (23 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Chiaro, Ettore.
> Ma sono curioso lo stesso


Allora apriamo il totoscommesse.

Quotazioni:

A *non le aveva pagato la cena*...................................................... 1 a 10
B *si era udito un rumorino in un momento topico*........................ 1 a 20
C *erano partiti i chimmelofaffà*.......................................................1 a 1

Io punto 20 euro  su C

:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Allora apriamo il totoscommesse.
> 
> Quotazioni:
> 
> ...


 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


............... Mi sembri troppo sicuro! Non è che tu in realtà sei uno skipper turistico di Capo Verde?!?!?!?!:incazzato:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (23 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ............... Mi sembri troppo sicuro! Non è che tu in realtà sei uno skipper turistico di Capo Verde?!?!?!?!:incazzato:


Si, sono tutto nero e guido un mezzo di trasporto molto particolare, che solo pochi, rarissimi superfortunati provano più di una volta nella vita !!!!

:mexican:


----------



## Papero (23 Settembre 2010)

Noi litigavamo soprattutto per gelosia. Da ultimo specialmente io avevo annusato che lei mi tradiva e le stavo parecchio addosso...

Poi col tempo la situazione stava degenerando perchè pure lei faceva la gelosa (di mia moglie) forse per farmi venire sensi di colpa e muoversi meglio nella sua melma... insomma, è difficile da spiegare ma lei tirava fuori il peggio di me, se ripenso a quelle volte che abbiamo litigato di brutto non mi riconosco neppure.

Addirittura una volta la bastarda registrò col telefonino una mia sclerata di 20 minuti che poi le ho ritrovato nel computer sotto forma di file quando la storia era finita. L'ho risentita qualche mese fa e non mi riconoscevo neppure, ero incazzato come una bestia...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Noi litigavamo soprattutto per gelosia. Da ultimo specialmente io avevo annusato che lei mi tradiva e le stavo parecchio addosso...
> 
> Poi col tempo la situazione stava degenerando perchè pure lei faceva la gelosa (di mia moglie) forse per farmi venire sensi di colpa e muoversi meglio nella sua melma... insomma, è difficile da spiegare ma lei tirava fuori il peggio di me, se ripenso a quelle volte che abbiamo litigato di brutto non mi riconosco neppure.
> 
> Addirittura una volta la bastarda registrò col telefonino una mia sclerata di 20 minuti che poi le ho ritrovato nel computer sotto forma di file quando la storia era finita. L'ho risentita qualche mese fa e non mi riconoscevo neppure, ero incazzato come una bestia...



Questa di registrare la sfuriata non la capisco davvero... 
Che senso avrebbe?!?!?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (23 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Questa di registrare la sfuriata non la capisco davvero...
> Che senso avrebbe?!?!?


Si mettono al sicuro le prove a sostegno degli alibi....


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Si mettono al sicuro le prove a sostegno degli alibi....



Ma che alibi in questo caso? Papero geloso che alibi le dava? Sarò ingenua io...


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Si, sono tutto nero e guido un mezzo di trasporto molto particolare, che solo pochi, rarissimi superfortunati provano più di una volta nella vita !!!!
> 
> :mexican:


Allora non sei "lui", menon male! Il tizio è italiano.


Scherzi a parte, mi piacerebbe sapere i motivi delle discussioni solo per poter dedurre da quelli quale potesse davvero essere il loro rapporto. Mia moglie non è un carattere facile, e mi ha lasciato capire che pure il tizio non lo fosse.
Forse, mi chiedo, al nostro rapporto è mancato proprio un po' di "machismo", chissà, e se lo è andato a cercare da quello là.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (23 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ma che alibi in questo caso? Papero geloso che alibi le dava? Sarò ingenua io...


Papero ha scritto che anche lei cominciava (maliziosamente) a fare la gelosa. Forse per sensi di colpa e per giustificarsi. Dunque atteggiamento paranoide,  e non mi meraviglia che abbia magari registrato per dimostrare eventuali inadeguatezze caratteriali di Papero.
Della serie: "Ascoltati quanto sei idiota, potevo accettare uno come te ?"

Magari sto dicendo una cazzata....:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Questa di registrare la sfuriata non la capisco davvero...
> Che senso avrebbe?!?!?


 
E' tipico di molte voi donne di mettere da parte momenti particolari per poi sbatterceli in faccia (del tutto decontestualizzati, chiaramente) alla prima occasione di ulteriore diverbio........
nulla di meglio che una bella registrazione di una sclerata


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (23 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Allora non sei "lui", menon male! Il tizio è italiano.
> 
> 
> Scherzi a parte, mi piacerebbe sapere i motivi delle discussioni solo per poter dedurre da quelli quale potesse davvero essere il loro rapporto. Mia moglie non è un carattere facile, e mi ha lasciato capire che pure il tizio non lo fosse.
> Forse, mi chiedo, al nostro rapporto è mancato proprio un po' di "machismo", chissà, e se lo è andato a cercare da quello là.


Può essere, tra le fantasie erotiche femminili è comune il desiderio di essere prese con forza, con energia....


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (23 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' tipico di molte voi donne di mettere da parte momenti particolari per poi sbatterceli in faccia (del tutto decontestualizzati, chiaramente) alla prima occasione di ulteriore diverbio........
> nulla di meglio che una bella registrazione di una sclerata


Ecco, è quello che avevo ipotizzato !


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' tipico di molte voi donne di mettere da parte momenti particolari per poi sbatterceli in faccia (del tutto decontestualizzati, chiaramente) alla prima occasione di ulteriore diverbio........
> nulla di meglio che una bella registrazione di una sclerata



Ma adesso ti rimangi il "tipico di molte voi donne". 
Ti concedo però una bella salsa a tua scelta.


----------



## Papero (23 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Questa di registrare la sfuriata non la capisco davvero...
> Che senso avrebbe?!?!?


Nemmeno io, non ha senso. 

Non sono un violento e io urlavo e basta... ripeto, lei tirava fuori il peggio di me in dei momenti.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Allora non sei "lui", menon male! Il tizio è italiano.
> 
> 
> Scherzi a parte, mi piacerebbe sapere i motivi delle discussioni solo per poter dedurre da quelli quale potesse davvero essere il loro rapporto. Mia moglie non è un carattere facile, e mi ha lasciato capire che pure il tizio non lo fosse.
> Forse, mi chiedo, al nostro rapporto è mancato proprio un po' di "machismo", chissà, e se lo è andato a cercare da quello là.



Mà, se il vostro rapporto fosse stato molto pepato e "macho", chissà, avrebbe trovato un uomo molto dolce ed accomodante...
Non dico che avrebbe tradito in ogni caso, solo che domande del genere non hanno una vera risposta... del resto, all'inizio lei ha scelto TE, quindi le andavi più che bene 
Il problema è poi *come si gestisce* quello che invitabilmente è carente o sovrabbondante.


----------



## Papero (23 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Papero ha scritto che anche lei cominciava (maliziosamente) a fare la gelosa. Forse per sensi di colpa e per giustificarsi. Dunque atteggiamento paranoide,  e non mi meraviglia che abbia magari registrato per dimostrare eventuali inadeguatezze caratteriali di Papero.
> Della serie: "Ascoltati quanto sei idiota, potevo accettare uno come te ?"
> 
> Magari sto dicendo una cazzata....:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


Può essere ma non credo. Comunque essermi liberato di una se pur bellissima donna ma così bastarda equivale aver fatto 6 al superenalotto


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (23 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Può essere ma non credo. Comunque essermi liberato di una se pur bellissima donna ma così bastarda equivale aver fatto 6 al superenalotto


Gli uomini narcisi sono tremendi
Le donne narciso sono micidiali

Non si sposano mai tra loro, dovremmo pensarci tutti


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ma adesso ti rimangi il "tipico di molte voi donne".
> Ti concedo però una bella salsa a tua scelta.


Io non mi rimangio nulla! Son mica arrivato a cinquant'anni per nulla!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' tipico di molte voi donne di mettere da parte momenti particolari per poi sbatterceli in faccia (del tutto decontestualizzati, chiaramente) alla prima occasione di ulteriore diverbio........
> nulla di meglio che una bella registrazione di una sclerata


Le donne ricordano sempre tutto. non lo mettiamo da parte volontariamente per rifacciarvelo. 
Resta lì in un angolo della nostra testa e quando qualche particolare fà riaffiorare il ricordo ci riesce difficile trattenerci.
Registrare una sclerata mi sa di premeditato. "come dire: registro e  alla prima occasione la uso". e' un atteggiamento che trovo parecchio scorretto soprattutto da parte di un'amante.
Ma ho una concezione dell'essere amante diversa da quella di molte persone qui.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mà, se il vostro rapporto fosse stato molto pepato e "macho", chissà, avrebbe trovato un uomo molto dolce ed accomodante...
> Non dico che avrebbe tradito in ogni caso, solo che domande del genere non hanno una vera risposta... del resto, all'inizio lei ha scelto TE, quindi le andavi più che bene
> Il problema è poi *come si gestisce* quello che invitabilmente è carente o sovrabbondante.


 
Lo so, lo so, tesòr, la storia è lunga.
'Sciamo perdere


----------



## Papero (23 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le donne ricordano sempre tutto. non lo mettiamo da parte volontariamente per rifacciarvelo.
> Resta lì in un angolo della nostra testa e quando qualche particolare fà riaffiorare il ricordo ci riesce difficile trattenerci.
> Registrare una sclerata mi sa di premeditato. "come dire: registro e  alla prima occasione la uso". e' un atteggiamento che trovo parecchio scorretto soprattutto da parte di un'amante.
> Ma ho una concezione dell'essere amante diversa da quella di molte persone qui.


La mia ex-amante era la regina di tutte le amanti bastarde. E sicuramente lo è ancora.

Suo marito l'ho visto in giro con una strana aureola in testa...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Le donne ricordano sempre tutto. non lo mettiamo da parte volontariamente per rifacciarvelo. *
> Resta lì in un angolo della nostra testa e quando qualche particolare fà riaffiorare il ricordo ci riesce difficile trattenerci.
> Registrare una sclerata mi sa di premeditato. "come dire: registro e  alla prima occasione la uso". e' un atteggiamento che trovo parecchio scorretto soprattutto da parte di un'amante.
> Ma ho una concezione dell'essere amante diversa da quella di molte persone qui.



Ecco, l'hai detto nel modo giusto, non come me che parto in quarta a chiedere di rimangiarsi qualcosa e mi prendo giustamente sberleffi 

Poi, a mia esperienza, mi è capitato tante volte col mio compagno che lui mi rinfacciasse anche singole parole usate in discussioni di anni prima. A quel punto poi non potevo neppure dire "ma io ho detto così perchè..." perchè semplicemente non mi ricordavo che parola avevo esttamente usato!!! 
Al mio "ma io non mi ricordo! "  lui poteva vittoriosamente andare avanti mezz'ora a dirmi quanto esattamente ero stata stronza a dire esattamente quella parola.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so, tesòr, la storia è lunga.
> 'Sciamo perdere



Scusa 
Bacio!


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Nemmeno io, non ha senso.
> 
> Non sono un violento e io urlavo e basta... ripeto, lei tirava fuori il peggio di me in dei momenti.


 
Alcune donne hanno proprio come dote naturale quella di tirare fuori il peggio di un uomo.
Uno fa una fatica del diavolo a starsene buono buonino, a tener le acque calme, e loro TAC!!!!
Ti inzigano
TAC!!!!!
ripetono continuamente le stesse cose
TAC!!!!
ti sbattono in faccia il fatto che il tuo discorso attento e sereno, circostanziato, comprensivo, aperto e disponibile di 15 minuti ha avuto come risultato...... il passaggio di 15 minuti. E ti rinfacciano pure il tempo perso........

Poi però se esplodi, hanno sempre la frase pronta, con tanto di contorno di sguardo esterrefatto: _"Ma te non sei normale!!"_


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ecco, l'hai detto nel modo giusto, non come me che parto in quarta a chiedere di rimangiarsi qualcosa e mi prendo giustamente sberleffi
> 
> Poi, a mia esperienza, mi è capitato tante volte col mio compagno che lui mi rinfacciasse anche singole parole usate in discussioni di anni prima. A quel punto poi non potevo neppure dire "ma io ho detto così perchè..." perchè semplicemente non mi ricordavo che parola avevo esttamente usato!!!
> Al mio "ma io non mi ricordo! " lui poteva vittoriosamente andare avanti mezz'ora a dirmi quanto esattamente ero stata stronza a dire esattamente quella parola.


Sempre rifacendomi al mio caso: chissà come mai io pure mi sono sentito rispondere, e pure con tono scettico: _"io non ricordo mica di averti detto così"_ in riferimento ad una frase non banale, ma ad un vero e proprio prendermi per la collottola come un gatto e mettermi fuori dalla porta, e ripetuta perfino in due occasioni diverse.
Eh, cacchio, io sono cresciuto in mezzo ai sensi di colpa, e questi me li hanno sempre seminati e curati e cresciuti amorevolmente le donne della mia vita, approfittando del fatto che io tendo a dimenticare, loro mai.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sempre rifacendomi al mio caso: chissà come mai io pure mi sono sentito rispondere, e pure con tono scettico: _"io non ricordo mica di averti detto così"_ in riferimento ad una frase non banale, ma ad un vero e proprio prendermi per la collottola come un gatto e mettermi fuori dalla porta, e ripetuta perfino in due occasioni diverse.
> Eh, cacchio, io sono cresciuto in mezzo ai sensi di colpa, e questi me li hanno sempre seminati e curati e cresciuti amorevolmente le donne della mia vita, approfittando del fatto che io tendo a dimenticare, loro mai.



Ecco un caso dove gli mp mi farebbero comodo 

Io non dubito di quello che dici... ci sono donne e uomini sfuggenti che approfittano di ogni occasione possibile e impossibile per metterti in posizione di "inferiorità morale" e farti sentire in colpa.

Mi sarebbe piaciuto condividere qualche episodio con te, visto che sembra che i meccanismi siano complementari.

Da parte mia, le parole che mi rinfacciava non mi appartenevano neppure, erano spesso estranee al mio modo di esprimermi. Non potevo giurare di non averle dette, ma era estremamente improbabile.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alcune donne hanno proprio come dote naturale quella di tirare fuori il peggio di un uomo.
> Uno fa una fatica del diavolo a starsene buono buonino, a tener le acque calme, e loro TAC!!!!
> Ti inzigano
> TAC!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ecco un caso dove gli mp mi farebbero comodo
> 
> Io non dubito di quello che dici... ci sono donne e uomini sfuggenti che approfittano di ogni occasione possibile e impossibile per metterti in posizione di "inferiorità morale" e farti sentire in colpa.
> 
> ...


Beh, questo è il caso pure mio: approfittando, come dicevo, della mia scarsa memoria, e decontestualizzando ad arte frasi ed argomenti, mi è stata scaricata addosso tanta di quella merda che ci potrei concimare ettari di campi.
Ma stiamo andando OT, Occhio


----------



## Sid (23 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> A me capita ultimamente di "litigare"'proprio per la poca frequenza di cui ci vediamo... questo perche' ci vedevamo più spesso i primi mesi. Quando accade mi aspetto sempre che mi molli (mi chiedo se non sono io a cercare che lo faccia comportandomi cosi'), ma alla fine non lo fa.


ma in pratica colleghi il fatto che lui non voglia vederti spesso quanto prima, soprattutto al fatto che possa aver perso interesse nei tuoi confronti?
Non vorrei dire... ma... se prima il suo apprezzamento poteva lusingarti e farti sentire apprezzata, ora - se l'ipotesi è quella qui sopra - l'effetto rischia di diventare contrario  
Ha senso un tormento del genere?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Alcune donne hanno proprio come dote naturale quella di tirare fuori il peggio di un uomo.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No, tesòr, io non ti parlo di uno che non dice nulla finchè non esplode, ma di uno sempre disposto al dialogo, propositivo, ma che non riceve mai risposte, e quando queste ci sono, non tengono per nulla conto di quello che può esser stato detto. A questo punto uno ha due scelte: o convincersi di avere di fronte una persona autistica, o una in malafede.
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho fatto l'esempio di mio marito per dire che io sono una di quelle che poi lo prende per pazzo.
> Non ti paragonavo a lui. Da quel poco che ti conosco mi sembra che tu i tentativi li abbia fatti proprio tutti.
> Sappi che per chi ha tradito come me è una pugnalata leggere certi tuoi interventi. *Mi faccio un sacco di domande alle quali probabilmente non riuscirò mai a dare una risposta*.



Succede anche a me... in molti casi, leggendo qua e là ci sono domande che mi uccidono. Qualche volta farei bene a prendermi una pausa 

Qualche volta temo che le mie conclusioni mi portino semplicemente a "non sono la persona che credevo di essere... " ma la cosa "peggiore" è che non credo di potere o volere essere diversa.

Comincio a pensare che mi sono nascosta a me stessa anni fa, e che solo ora comincio a ritrovarmi. E trovo una persona che non credo vada bene con un'altra...
Chi lo sa...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Succede anche a me... in molti casi, leggendo qua e là ci sono domande che mi uccidono. Qualche volta farei bene a prendermi una pausa
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hai letto nel pensiero





Ti pensavo molto più sicura di te e di voi... se davvero "ci stiamo capendo"...


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2010)

... ma quotare in modo corretto, no eh? :ar:


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2010)

Rientrando in tema:
credo proprio che le motivazioni dei litigi tra amanti siano sempre e comunque legate agli argomenti citati da Ettore.

D'altro canto la possessività fa parte dello stesso retaggio istintuale che porta (di base) al tradimento, e lo stesso si può dire del desiderio di riacquistare la "libertà".
Altro non credo che possa insorgere, in quanto normalmente i disaccordi nascono in quelle quotidianità che di solito gli amanti non si possono permettere (fortuna loro )


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma quotare in modo corretto, no eh? :ar:



 a che ti riferisci? Io non vedo nullaaaa....   

:mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma quotare in modo corretto, no eh? :ar:


No, 'pipalle.
Così è più divertente


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> a che ti riferisci? Io non vedo nullaaaa....
> 
> :mexican:


... cecata 



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, 'pipalle.
> Così è più divertente



Tu si che mi capisci 


PS comunque continuate pure


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ti pensavo molto più sicura di te e di voi... se davvero "ci stiamo capendo"...


Molto più sicura di me e per quel che mi riguarda di noi.
La mia paura è che a lui possa non piacere la nuova donna che ritrova al suo fianco....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma quotare in modo corretto, no eh? :ar:


facciamo le precise oggi?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molto più sicura di me e per quel che mi riguarda di noi.
> La mia paura è che a lui possa non piacere la nuova donna che ritrova al suo fianco....



Stiamo andando davvero in OT, ma come si fa a lasciare stare un discorso così?

Mi ricordo che dicevi da qualche parte che tuo marito sembrava apprezzare i tuoi nuovi risvolti di ottimismo e allegria...
In che cosa ti vedi diversa adesso?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Stiamo andando davvero in OT, ma come si fa a lasciare stare un discorso così?
> 
> Mi ricordo che dicevi da qualche parte che tuo marito sembrava apprezzare i tuoi nuovi risvolti di ottimismo e allegria...
> In che cosa ti vedi diversa adesso?


Sp, Farfy, vi apro un 3d apposta: Il compagno cambiato


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Stiamo andando davvero in OT, ma come si fa a lasciare stare un discorso così?
> 
> *Mi ricordo che dicevi da qualche parte che tuo marito sembrava apprezzare i tuoi nuovi risvolti di ottimismo e allegria...*
> In che cosa ti vedi diversa adesso?


Questi si, altre cose lo spaventano e lo rendono insicuro e questo non è quello che vorrei....
Purtroppo mi accorgo di non riuscire a impegnarmi come vorrei. Sono in una specie di limbo e ne uscirò solo quando questa situazione sarà definitivamente purtroppo chiusa.

Scusa te gli O.t.
Alce hai mandato in crisi due donne con i tuoi discorsi


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> facciamo le precise *oggi*?





:angelo:​


----------



## Sid (23 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questi si, altre cose lo spaventano e lo rendono insicuro e questo non è quello che vorrei....
> Purtroppo mi accorgo di non riuscire a impegnarmi come vorrei. Sono in una specie di limbo e ne uscirò solo quando questa situazione sarà definitivamente purtroppo chiusa.


Premetto che il mio modo di esporre può sembrare un'imposizione, ma ti garantisco che mi limito a riflettere fra me e me su quello che ti sta accadendo.

In un certo senso tu ti trovi nella stessa situazione di chi deve ancora scegliere. Forse non riesci ad impegnarti nel matrimonio perchè non hai rinunciato all'altro, anche se di fatto non vi vedete.
Ne consegue che tu non sei pienamente rientrata nella tua coppia, perchè la testa è ancora altrove.

Io ho pensato (scusami...) a te. Non so quanto ti possa interessare... ma tant'è... io te lo dico... 
Il tuo amico sembra la classica stampella. Forse avevi bisogno di essere te stessa fuori casa (e lui te lo lasciava fare) perchè nella tua famiglia ti limiti, per il timore che chi ti circonda non sia sereno e non stia bene se tu sei come ti senti di essere.
Quindi tu ci tieni tantissimo ai tuoi cari, al punto che anche adesso non riesci a riconoscere a te stessa il diritto di essere quello che sei veramente.

Il tuo sacrificio (perchè facendo così stai sacrificando la tua personalità) a mio avviso avrebbe senso se tutto, compresi i rapporti, fosse statico.
Io temo che se chiudi la tua famiglia in una scatola di cristallo, dove tutto rimane immutato (almeno per quanto ti riguarda) non la aiuti a conservarsi.
Il problema che abbiamo un po' tutti è ammettere ed essere consapevoli che nel tempo sia noi che chi ci circonda siamo destinati a cambiare.
E' certamente qualcosa che destabilizza noi e chi ci sta vicino, ma adeguarsi a questi cambiamenti è l'unico modo per mantenere vivo il rapporto.
Poi è vero che se il cambiamento anche di uno solo dei due membri della coppia porta su strade assolutamente divergenti... è difficile ricucire. 
Al contrario, se si riesce a trovare ugualmente un assestamento, è nuova linfa.


----------



## Sabina (23 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non posso che quotarti, mi sembra di leggere la mia storia....
> 
> Incontri non troppo ravvicinati, niente telefonate o sms inutili, disponibilità ad ascoltarlo, gelosia al bando: è una situazione che si sceglie di vivere, non avrebbe senso tenerla in piedi per litigare come all'interno di un qualunque rapporto di coppia stabile
> 
> Usando il cervello si evita di litigare.....


Ciao Chiara, bentornata!
A me da ' piu' serenità vederlo più spesso, magari una volta a settimana. Noi parliamo anche molto, ci confidiamo e ci sosteniamo se c'è bisogno. Eravamo amici di vecchia data comunque.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Premetto che il mio modo di esporre può sembrare un'imposizione, ma ti garantisco che mi limito a riflettere fra me e me su quello che ti sta accadendo.
> 
> In un certo senso tu ti trovi nella stessa situazione di chi deve ancora scegliere. Forse non riesci ad impegnarti nel matrimonio perchè non hai rinunciato all'altro, anche se di fatto non vi vedete.
> Ne consegue che tu non sei pienamente rientrata nella tua coppia, perchè la testa è ancora altrove.
> ...


ti rispondo sull'altro tread che ha aperto Alce così lasciamo libero questo


----------



## cleo81 (23 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara, bentornata!
> A me da ' piu' serenità vederlo più spesso, magari una volta a settimana. Noi parliamo anche molto, ci confidiamo e ci sosteniamo se c'è bisogno. Eravamo amici di vecchia data comunque.


Anche noi... amici di vecchia data.
E questo nostro confidarci su tutto mi spaventa un po'...


----------



## cleo81 (23 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non posso che quotarti, mi sembra di leggere la mia storia....
> 
> Incontri non troppo ravvicinati, niente telefonate o sms inutili, disponibilità ad ascoltarlo, gelosia al bando: è una situazione che si sceglie di vivere, non avrebbe senso tenerla in piedi per litigare come all'interno di un qualunque rapporto di coppia stabile
> 
> Usando il cervello si evita di litigare.....


Ciaooooo Chiara!!!
Sei tornata!
Che bello!


----------



## Sabina (23 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ma in pratica colleghi il fatto che lui non voglia vederti spesso quanto prima, soprattutto al fatto che possa aver perso interesse nei tuoi confronti?
> Non vorrei dire... ma... se prima il suo apprezzamento poteva lusingarti e farti sentire apprezzata, ora - se l'ipotesi è quella qui sopra - l'effetto rischia di diventare contrario
> Ha senso un tormento del genere?


Guarda hai perfettamente azzeccato! Non mi sento pero' sempre cosi', capita qualche volta e solo recentemente. Infatti quando mi tormento cosi' penso di chiudere la storia, ma poi di solito lui media sempre ritorno tranquilla. La prossima volta che ci vediamo ne dobbiamo parlare, ma la nostra situazione e' complicata dal fatto che sua moglie aveva scoperto tutto.


----------



## Sid (23 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda hai perfettamente azzeccato! Non mi sento pero' sempre cosi', capita qualche volta e solo recentemente. Infatti quando mi tormento cosi' penso di chiudere la storia, ma poi di solito lui media sempre ritorno tranquilla. La prossima volta che ci vediamo ne dobbiamo parlare, ma la nostra situazione e' complicata dal fatto che *sua moglie aveva scoperto tutto*.


non avevo capito questa cosa... 

e lui cosa ha deciso di fare? (immagino che la moglie non si sia rilassata per il solo fatto di averlo scoperto... Anzi...  )


----------



## Sabina (23 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> non avevo capito questa cosa...
> 
> e lui cosa ha deciso di fare? (immagino che la moglie non si sia rilassata per il solo fatto di averlo scoperto... Anzi...  )


Lui ha deciso di continuare a vedemi lo stesso, io non ho fatto alcuna pressione. Le cose tra loro non andavano molto bene da tempo prima che incominciasse la storia con me. Se non fosse per il figlio non so se resterebbe ancora con lei. Comunque non ci siamo mai promessi niente. Alla moglie ha detto che non mi vede più , ma lei naturalmente sospetta ancora, anche perche' da quel poco che so (io non chiedo di solito) non sta facendo granché per recuperare il rapporto... sta vicino soprattutto al figlio.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Lui ha deciso di continuare a vedemi lo stesso, io non ho fatto alcuna pressione. Le cose tra loro non andavano molto bene da tempo prima che incominciasse la storia con me. Se non fosse per il figlio non so se resterebbe ancora con lei. Comunque non ci siamo mai promessi niente. Alla moglie ha detto che non mi vede più , ma lei naturalmente sospetta ancora, anche perche' da quel poco che so (io non chiedo di solito) non sta facendo granché per recuperare il rapporto... sta vicino soprattutto al figlio.


Non hai paura che la moglie possa fare qualche soffiata a tuo marito. Se dovesse ribeccarvi probabilmente non la prenderebbe benissimo. Scusa non voglio spaventarti ma io temerei molto questa cosa.

p.s. non ricordo se ti ho ringraziato per il suggerimento di "lettera a Leontine", che dire: meraviglioso


----------



## Daniele (23 Settembre 2010)

Sabina, non so perchè ma...credo che lui non sia mai stato beccato e che la sua storia con la moglie vada perfettamente, perchè se le notizie che hai sono di sua mano, sinceramente valgono poco ed in questo forum di mariti e mogli la cui crisi era evidente dall'amante e non proprio al coniuge sono la norma. Altra cosa, se lei avesse scoperto tutto fidati che tu non avresti più visto lui, non ne avresti mai più avuto modo oppure se ne sarebbe andata via di casa, quindi tutto questo puzza, ma non poco, davvero tanto.
ma goditi la tua falsa storiella, questo che mi hai detto mi ha convinto che lui spara balle (troppo classiche e persino banali con il pathos della scoperta della moglie)


----------



## Sabina (23 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, non so perchè ma...credo che lui non sia mai stato beccato e che la sua storia con la moglie vada perfettamente, perchè se le notizie che hai sono di sua mano, sinceramente valgono poco ed in questo forum di mariti e mogli la cui crisi era evidente dall'amante e non proprio al coniuge sono la norma. Altra cosa, se lei avesse scoperto tutto fidati che tu non avresti più visto lui, non ne avresti mai più avuto modo oppure se ne sarebbe andata via di casa, quindi tutto questo puzza, ma non poco, davvero tanto.
> ma goditi la tua falsa storiella, questo che mi hai detto mi ha convinto che lui spara balle (troppo classiche e persino banali con il pathos della scoperta della moglie)


Guarda ti assicuro che sua moglie sa (purtroppo) e gli ha trovato prove più di una volta. Lei non l'ha lasciato. Lui non ha lasciato me. Con questa persona ho una storia da qualche mese, ma e' un'amicizia di 20 anni fa. Non ci siamo promessi mai nulla, anzi siamo stati entrambi chiari l'uno con l'altro sul fatto che non avremmo lasciato le rispettive famiglie. Non ha nessun motivo di raccontarmi bugie, come non ne ho io, perche' non abbiamo preso impegni. Ogni volta rivederci e' una reciproca scelta.


----------



## Daniele (23 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda ti assicuro che sua moglie sa (purtroppo) e gli ha trovato prove più di una volta. Lei non l'ha lasciato. Lui non ha lasciato me. Con questa persona ho una storia da qualche mese, ma e' un'amicizia di 20 anni fa. Non ci siamo promessi mai nulla, anzi siamo stati entrambi chiari l'uno con l'altro sul fatto che non avremmo lasciato le rispettive famiglie. Non ha nessun motivo di raccontarmi bugie, come non ne ho io, perche' non abbiamo preso impegni. Ogni volta rivederci e' una reciproca scelta.


Mi spiace che ti piacciano allora  i figli di sultana! Perchè una persona che beccata a tradire persevera è proprio stronza sino al midollo, ma si vede che a letto ci sa ben fare se riesce a tenere moglie cornutazza e amante a seguito.


----------



## Sabina (23 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non hai paura che la moglie possa fare qualche soffiata a tuo marito. Se dovesse ribeccarvi probabilmente non la prenderebbe benissimo. Scusa non voglio spaventarti ma io temerei molto questa cosa.
> 
> p.s. non ricordo se ti ho ringraziato per il suggerimento di "lettera a Leontine", che dire: meraviglioso


Ciao Farfalla, sono contenta che ti sia piaciuto il libro. Si' il timore che arrivasse a mio marito c'è stato.  Lui gli ha detto che mio marito sa già. Lo so che rischio se ci ribecca ancora... penso che siamo impazziti tutti e due.
Lei era da tempo che sospettava che lui avesse l'amante... diverso tempo prima che iniziassimo la nostra storia. Ma precedo Daniele dicendo che  prima di me non ha avuto altre amanti, solo un paio di avventure isolate negli anni.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, non so perchè ma...credo che lui non sia mai stato beccato e che la sua storia con la moglie vada perfettamente, perchè se le notizie che hai sono di sua mano, sinceramente valgono poco ed in questo forum di mariti e mogli la cui crisi era evidente dall'amante e non proprio al coniuge sono la norma. Altra cosa, se lei avesse scoperto tutto fidati che tu non avresti più visto lui, non ne avresti mai più avuto modo oppure se ne sarebbe andata via di casa, quindi tutto questo puzza, ma non poco, davvero tanto.
> ma goditi la tua falsa storiella, questo che mi hai detto mi ha convinto che lui spara balle (troppo classiche e persino banali con il pathos della scoperta della moglie)


Allora, Daniele smettila di proiettare films, però a dire il vero, getti una certa luce, non sinistra su queste cose. Vero: Sabina "conosce" il rapporto di lui con sua moglie, attraverso le parole di lui. Voglio dire, non convive con lui, in quella casa. 
Quindi Sabina: non sai come vada tra lui e sua moglie. 
Piuttosto diciamo che la moglie "sa" che vi vedete eh?
Con tutte le conseguenze del caso.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Farfalla, sono contenta che ti sia piaciuto il libro. Si' il timore che arrivasse a mio marito c'è stato. Lui gli ha detto che mio marito sa già. Lo so che rischio se ci ribecca ancora... penso che siamo impazziti tutti e due.
> Lei era da tempo che sospettava che lui avesse l'amante... diverso tempo prima che iniziassimo la nostra storia. Ma precedo Daniele dicendo che prima di me non ha avuto altre amanti, solo un paio di avventure isolate negli anni.


Anche se le avesse avute sono affari suoi...quindi
Tu devi solo preoccuparti per te il passato è passato


----------



## Sabina (23 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi spiace che ti piacciano allora  i figli di sultana! Perchè una persona che beccata a tradire persevera è proprio stronza sino al midollo, ma si vede che a letto ci sa ben fare se riesce a tenere moglie cornutazza e amante a seguito.


:mrgreen:
Ho sempre avuto un debole per gli stronzi...
Il sesso e' fantastico, complementare a quello che abbiamo con i rispettivi partner. Il fatto che lei dubitasse da molto tempo che lui avesse un'amante e che continui a dubitare ancora e' dovuto anche ai scarsi rapporti che ha con lui. Questi sono affari loro, io non ho mai chiesto nulla. Lei e' la moglie ed e' normale che abbiano rapporti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ciaooooo Chiara!!!
> Sei tornata!
> Che bello!


Sì, dolce sorellina...eccomi qui!

Sapessi che giornate.......ho vissuto in pieno la legge del contrappasso!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> Ho sempre avuto un debole per gli stronzi...
> Il sesso e' fantastico, complementare a quello che abbiamo con i rispettivi partner. Il fatto che lei dubitasse da molto tempo che lui avesse un'amante e che continui a dubitare ancora e' dovuto anche ai scarsi rapporti che ha con lui. Questi sono affari loro, io non ho mai chiesto nulla. Lei e' la moglie ed e' normale che abbiano rapporti.



:up::up::up:


----------



## Sabina (23 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche se le avesse avute sono affari suoi...quindi
> Tu devi solo preoccuparti per te il passato è passato


Sai a me non e' mai interessato il passato delle persone con cui sono stata se non per semplice curiosità. Lui mi ha raccontato un sacco di sue storie con diversi particolari... io l'ho sempre ascoltato più che altro incuriosita... era in modo per conoscere un'altra parte di lui. Perciò non ha  motivo di mentire per qualcosa che sa che io non giudicherei.
La gelosia a-posteriori la trovo assurda (può esserci ma resta per me)... gli ho solo chiesto di non farmi sapere se va con altre mentre vede anche me.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sai a me non e' mai interessato il passato delle persone con cui sono stata se non per semplice curiosità. Lui mi ha raccontato un sacco di sue storie con diversi particolari... io l'ho sempre ascoltato più che altro incuriosita... era in modo per conoscere un'altra parte di lui. Perciò non ha motivo di mentire per qualcosa che sa che io non giudicherei.
> La gelosia a-posteriori la trovo assurda (può esserci ma resta per me)... gli ho solo chiesto di non farmi sapere se va con altre mentre vede anche me.


Direi perfetto così
Oddio adesso mi metto anche a dare consigli su come portare avanti una relazione....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sai a me non e' mai interessato il passato delle persone con cui sono stata se non per semplice curiosità. Lui mi ha raccontato un sacco di sue storie con diversi particolari... io l'ho sempre ascoltato più che altro incuriosita... era in modo per conoscere un'altra parte di lui. Perciò non ha  motivo di mentire per qualcosa che sa che io non giudicherei.
> La gelosia a-posteriori la trovo assurda (può esserci ma resta per me)... gli ho solo chiesto di non farmi sapere se va con altre mentre vede anche me.


E questo ti farebbe stare meglio?
Mi interessa il discorso, se ti va di approfondirlo


----------



## Sabina (23 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora, Daniele smettila di proiettare films, però a dire il vero, getti una certa luce, non sinistra su queste cose. Vero: Sabina "conosce" il rapporto di lui con sua moglie, attraverso le parole di lui. Voglio dire, non convive con lui, in quella casa.
> Quindi Sabina: non sai come vada tra lui e sua moglie.
> Piuttosto diciamo che la moglie "sa" che vi vedete eh?
> Con tutte le conseguenze del caso.


Ciao Conte!
Certo non vivo li' e non ho certo la presunzione di sapere che tipo di relazione hanno e come sono i loro rapporti. So solo le poche cose che mi racconta lui spontaneamente... una sola parte della campana... troppo poco per farsi un'idea della situazione. Certo non penso siano ai ferri corti, altrimenti si sarebbero già lasciati. Gli ho già detto che qualsiasi decisione prenda in futuro non lo deve fare per me. Ma di sicuro sa quello che fa. Secondo me quando la moglie lo esaspera vede tutto nero e si viene a sfogare con me.


----------



## Sabina (23 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi perfetto così
> Oddio adesso mi metto anche a dare consigli su come portare avanti una relazione....


Mi fa piacere invece.. lo sai come noi traditori siamo "soli" nel mondo reale. A volte avresti cosi' bisogno di parlarne con qualcuno, di chiedere consigli anche se poi fa sempre di testa tua.


----------



## Papero (23 Settembre 2010)

Ciao Sabina, non ho letto la tua storia e adesso mi fa fatica farlo... mi chiedevo se è la prima volta che tradisci tuo marito o se sei una seriale.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Conte!
> Certo non vivo li' e non ho certo la presunzione di sapere che tipo di relazione hanno e come sono i loro rapporti. So solo le poche cose che mi racconta lui spontaneamente... una sola parte della campana... troppo poco per farsi un'idea della situazione. Certo non penso siano ai ferri corti, altrimenti si sarebbero già lasciati. Gli ho già detto che qualsiasi decisione prenda in futuro non lo deve fare per me. Ma di sicuro sa quello che fa. Secondo me quando la moglie lo esaspera vede tutto nero e si viene a sfogare con me.


Capita...si...:up:


----------



## Sabina (24 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina, non ho letto la tua storia e adesso mi fa fatica farlo... mi chiedevo se è la prima volta che tradisci tuo marito o se sei una seriale.


Siamo sposati da 11 anni... e' la prima volta che tradisco. Il coinvolgimento e' molto intenso.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Siamo sposati da 11 anni... e' la prima volta che tradisco. Il coinvolgimento e' molto intenso.


Secondo me te sei innamorata persa.:sonar:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi farebbe stare meglio non sapere? Non mi farebbe stare male.
> Comunque quest'estate e' accaduto che andasse con un amico in un club (sapevo che qualche volta c'era stato)... e fatto sta che me l'ha detto poi. La cosa inizialmente mi ha  fatto incazzare, *ci sono stata male*... ne abbiamo parlato dopo, anche nei particolari... era solo sesso. Io vado molto "a pelle" con le persone.. tra noi non e' solo sesso. C'e' una grande passione. Penso che averlo saputo ci abbia unito più che allontanarci..


In quei momenti è meglio pensare alla libertà, unica e inalienabile, che ogni individuo possiede....lui, ma anche tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me te sei innamorata persa.:sonar:



Quoto....la nostra sabina si è persa....ma la ritroveremo, vero Conte?


----------



## Sabina (24 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me te sei innamorata persa.:sonar:


:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Settembre 2010)

chiara matraini ha detto:


> quoto....la nostra sabina si è persa....ma la ritroveremo, vero conte?:d


:d:d:d


----------



## Sabina (24 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto....la nostra sabina si è persa....ma la ritroveremo, vero Conte?


Di "persa" ce n'è solo una...
Comunque rispetto all'inizio la cosa e' un po' più "tranquilla"... ci siamo dati una calmata (causa forze maggiori). Certo se non mi ha ancora lanciata forse e' un po' "perso" anche
lui...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (24 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In quei momenti è meglio pensare alla libertà, unica e inalienabile, che ogni individuo possiede....lui, ma anche tu.


Certo... con le relative responsabilità che abbiamo si può sognare, ma poi si ritorna sempre con i piedi per terra. Oggi siamo insieme, domani non si sa.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Certo... con le relative responsabilità che abbiamo si può sognare, ma poi si ritorna sempre con i piedi per terra. Oggi siamo insieme, domani non si sa.


 
Ecco brava, innamorata ma con la testa sulle spalle:up:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Di "persa" ce n'è solo una...
> Comunque rispetto all'inizio la cosa e' un po' più "tranquilla"... ci siamo dati una calmata (causa forze maggiori). Certo se non mi ha ancora lanciata forse e' un po' "perso" anche
> lui...:mrgreen:


Ma porco mondaccio cane, non capisci che le cause di forze maggiori sono quei piombi che vi tengono a terra? Ok, lo vediamo alle sagre eh? Due bei palloncini colorati, scappano dalla manina e vanno su in cielo...
E che fine fanno?
Esplodono a brandelli.
Cavoli Saby, ma ci vuole un po' d'ironia in ste storie eh?
Altrimenti tristezza e noia recheran le ore.
Lui poi, come tu dici, ha già fatto abbastanza il mona eh?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto....la nostra sabina si è persa....ma la ritroveremo, vero Conte?


Movete a finire il libro delle rules, lo testiamo con Sabina no?
Ok, poi va a finire che il suo amichetto mi spacca la faccia, ma tant'è experimentum mundi!


----------



## cleo81 (24 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco mondaccio cane, non capisci che le cause di forze maggiori sono quei piombi che vi tengono a terra? Ok, lo vediamo alle sagre eh? Due bei palloncini colorati, scappano dalla manina e vanno su in cielo...
> E che fine fanno?
> Esplodono a brandelli.
> Cavoli Saby, ma ci vuole un po' d'ironia in ste storie eh?
> ...


Allora Conte... aggiungi un capitolo:
Ingredienti perchè una storia tra amanti amici e affini vada avanti felicemente e si chiuda prima del sopraggiungere della noia.


----------



## Daniele (24 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere invece.. lo sai come noi traditori siamo "soli" nel mondo reale. A volte avresti cosi' bisogno di parlarne con qualcuno, di chiedere consigli anche se poi fa sempre di testa tua.


Bhe anche Hitler era solo...e per fortuna che non avesse numerosi amichetti.
Grazie Sabina delle tue parole, se non ci fossi tu non mi sentirei così bene, forse anche rabarbaro si sentirà un superuomo sproloquiante e così via, fai sentire tutte le persone davvero belle...al tuo confronto!Non ho mai visto così tanta freddezza nel parlare di tradimento,  non ho mai visto così l'assenza di sensi di colpa, che mi stupisco che tu non sia una killer, è incredibile davvero quella freddezza di cui si parla dellla gente come sopramobili.
Farfalla, a te ripetoo che sei una bella peersona davvero, ma sul serio, credimi!!!
Adesso vado a giocare con ,l'acido solforico, và!


----------



## Sid (24 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Certo se non mi ha ancora lanciata forse e' un po' "perso" anche
> lui...:mrgreen:


non me ne volere... ma se io fossi al tuo posto, starei in campana...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi spiace che ti piacciano allora  i figli di sultana! Perchè una persona che beccata a tradire persevera è proprio stronza sino al midollo, ma si vede che a letto ci sa ben fare se riesce a tenere moglie cornutazza e amante a seguito.



Guarda Daniele, ci sono persone che pur trovando il marito a mentire, decidono che tutto sommato va pure bene così.
A te sembrerà assurdo, lo so, ma ci sono storie così.
Non credo che io ci riuscirei mai, ma *conosco* donne che per motivi economici, figli, status sociale, comodità, paura, pigrizia, disamoramento, metti quel che vuoi, hanno assistito con relativa calma a* ripetuti* tradimenti con più persone.

Sinceramente in questi casi io deploro inizialmente il traditore, ma se la donna lo lascia fare, allora penso che nonostante le litigate e la sofferenza lei gli ha sostanzialmente "dato il permesso".
Ohi, se lui sa che tanto non succede nulla, nel suo egoismo e narcisismo non prende neppure tanto sul serio la delusione e il dolore che da.
Se non mi sono spiegata bene... il traditore ha comunque la mia disapprovazione, ma nella mia umile opinione di chi non ci è passata, lei ha la responsabilità di lasciarglielo fare, dalla seconda volta in poi.

Se a un bambino non insegni che non deve mettere le dita nella marmellata, non ti puoi aspettare che smetta, no?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Guarda Daniele, ci sono persone che pur trovando il marito a mentire, decidono che tutto sommato va pure bene così.
> A te sembrerà assurdo, lo so, ma ci sono storie così.
> Non credo che io ci riuscirei mai, ma *conosco* donne che per motivi economici, figli, status sociale, comodità, paura, pigrizia, disamoramento, metti quel che vuoi, hanno assistito con relativa calma a* ripetuti* tradimenti con più persone.
> 
> ...


 
Hehehe, mi fai venire in mente una storiella di un tizio che conosco, e che ne fa di tutti i colori da decenni.
Un giorno, nella piazzetta in centro dove abita, una delle sue vittime, disperata, si mette a chiamarlo a gran voce, e poi rivolta alla moglie si mette a raccontare urlando tutta la sua storia col marito.
La moglie esce sul balcone, e con un sorriso sprezzante ed orgoglioso le dice: _"Tu e le altre potete gridare e piangere finché volete, tanto alla fine lui torna sempre da me"_.

Li mi sono chiesto chi fosse la più cogliona (a parte lui bastardo): la moglie o l'amante disillusa?


----------



## Sid (24 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Guarda Daniele, ci sono persone che pur trovando il marito a mentire, decidono che tutto sommato va pure bene così.
> A te sembrerà assurdo, lo so, ma ci sono storie così.
> Non credo che io ci riuscirei mai, ma *conosco* donne che per motivi economici, figli, status sociale, comodità, paura, pigrizia, disamoramento, metti quel che vuoi, hanno assistito con relativa calma a* ripetuti* tradimenti con più persone.
> 
> ...


concordo.
Alla fine anche in questo caso si crea un equilibrio nella coppia. Ed evidentemente a quella coppia va bene così.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hehehe, mi fai venire in mente una storiella di un tizio che conosco, e che ne fa di tutti i colori da decenni.
> Un giorno, nella piazzetta in centro dove abita, una delle sue vittime, disperata, si mette a chiamarlo a gran voce, e poi rivolta alla moglie si mette a raccontare urlando tutta la sua storia col marito.
> La moglie esce sul balcone, e con un sorriso sprezzante ed orgoglioso le dice: _"Tu e le altre potete gridare e piangere finché volete, tanto alla fine lui torna sempre da me"_.
> 
> Li mi sono chiesto chi fosse la più cogliona (a parte lui bastardo): la moglie o l'amante disillusa?


io voto per l'amante disillusa. Ha fatto proprio la figura della cogliona
La moglie: un grande secondo me


----------



## cleo81 (24 Settembre 2010)

Anche per me. 
Assolutamente l'amante disillusa. Dopo una scena così, non uscirei più di casa.

E poi, non sta certo a chi è fuori giudicare gli equilibri di una coppia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> io voto per l'amante disillusa. Ha fatto proprio la figura della cogliona
> La moglie: un grande secondo me


Sinceramente la moglie non mi pare abbia fatto una figura migliore.
Ti garantisco che non si tratta di una "coppia aperta", ma solo di sudditanza della moglie nei confronti del marito "tombeur de femme" (che poi mi chiedo che cosa abbia di così irresistibile: è un cesso innominabile ed è pure antipatico!)


----------



## cleo81 (24 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sinceramente la moglie non mi pare abbia fatto una figura migliore.
> Ti garantisco che non si tratta di una "coppia aperta", ma solo di sudditanza della moglie nei confronti del marito "tombeur de femme" (che poi mi chiedo che cosa abbia di così irresistibile: è un cesso innominabile ed è pure antipatico!)


Lei avrà i suoi buoni motivi no? Avrà fatto i suoi calcoli e messo tutto sul piatto della bilancia.
Ripeto, dal di fuori non si vede nulla. O perlomeno, si vede solo quello che chi è dentro vuol lasciar vedere.
Ed è giusto così.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sinceramente la moglie non mi pare abbia fatto una figura migliore.
> Ti garantisco che non si tratta di una "coppia aperta", ma solo di sudditanza della moglie nei confronti del marito "tombeur de femme" (che poi mi chiedo che cosa abbia di così irresistibile: è un cesso innominabile ed è pure antipatico!)



Dal tono che hai fatto percepire, la moglie non sembra granchè "suddita" del marito.
Sembra -da come lo hai raccontato- che lo lasci razzolare con degnazione.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sinceramente la moglie non mi pare abbia fatto una figura migliore.
> Ti garantisco che non si tratta di una "coppia aperta", ma solo di sudditanza della moglie nei confronti del marito "tombeur de femme" (che poi mi chiedo che cosa abbia di così irresistibile: è un cesso innominabile ed è pure antipatico!)


Io avrei reagito come lei. Mica faccio la figura della cornuta inconsapevole davanti al paese?
Allora faccio buon viso a cattivo gioco e le dimostro che la sua piazzata non è servita a niente, non mi ha scalfito. 
Poi quando torno a casa.......:kick::calcio:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Dal tono che hai fatto percepire, la moglie non sembra granchè "suddita" del marito.
> Sembra -da come lo hai raccontato- che lo lasci razzolare con degnazione.



Aggiungo.
Con poche studiate parole ha completamente distrutto l'amante illusa, che si sarà sentita sommergere dalla vergogna e dalla consapevolezza della propria idiozia, e ha richiamato all'ordine il marito, che evidentemente ha il permesso di razzolare ma che sarà stato sgridato epr bene per aver gestito male la cosa.
Mi immagino il marito che ritorna trottando a casa con un sorriso tra il fiero e il sollevato.


----------



## Papero (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> io voto per l'amante disillusa. Ha fatto proprio la figura della cogliona
> La moglie: un grande secondo me



una grande... cornuta! Mi chiedo come faccia una donna (o un uomo) a sopportare una situazione così degradante.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> una grande... cornuta! Mi chiedo come faccia una donna (o un uomo) a sopportare una situazione così degradante.



Non lo so neanche io, ma come ho detto ne conosco.
Una in particolare mi ha raccontato quasi indignata che non capisce come i suoi tre figli grandi possano dirle che preferirebbero vederla divorziare piuttosto che sottostare a quella situazione.
E la volta successiva -probabilmente si era scordata che cosa mi aveva raccontato- mi ha detto che resta insieme a lui per il bene dei figli...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> una grande... cornuta! Mi chiedo come faccia una donna (o un uomo) a sopportare una situazione così degradante.


Questo è un altro problema.
Se da me viene una che mi dice che si tromba mio marito non le do' la soddisfazione di farle vedere quanto ci sto male. 
Credo che risponderei così, poi quando resti sola è ovvio che la reazione è diversa. E con lui è diversa ancora.


----------



## Daniele (24 Settembre 2010)

Alce, se  il tizio è anche un cesso posso dirti una cosa, i più gramndi trombatori ddel genere sono emeriti cessoni più simili a dei suini che a dei primati, ma intanto la voce gira ed in assurdo mi sa che sia più la curiosità che altro a spingere quelle fesse a buttarsi a letto con condesti cessosi personaggi, oppure come seconda ipotesi molte donne hanno il gisto dell'orrido.
Comunque amante schifosa e moglie che ci fa la figura dell'oggetto, per cui il marito la sceglie sempre, il martito trombator in assurdo dopo questa vicenda è l'unico che se non parla ha la maggior dignità...ed è tutto  un dire


----------



## Daniele (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è un altro problema.
> Se da me viene una che mi dice che si tromba mio marito non le do' la soddisfazione di farle vedere quanto ci sto male.
> Credo che risponderei così, poi quando resti sola è ovvio che la reazione è diversa. E con lui è diversa ancora.


Farfalla, questo si chiama orgoglio ed è un tratto comune a moltissime donne.
La mia ex piuttosto che farmi vedere che era triste per avermi fatto del male o che stava male per averlo fatto mi attaccava solo per dimostrarmi che non le importava tanto...poi chi mi spiega il perchè di questo è un genio, cioè lei ci stava male perchè io stavo male, ma per orgoglio non me lo dimostrava in nessun modo ed anzi mi attaccava facendomi stare ancora più male  e stando ancora peggio lei, direi che è da neuro!!!


----------



## Amoremio (24 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Sinceramente la moglie non mi pare abbia fatto una figura migliore.*
> Ti garantisco che non si tratta di una "coppia aperta", ma solo di sudditanza della moglie nei confronti del marito "tombeur de femme" (che poi mi chiedo che cosa abbia di così irresistibile: è un cesso innominabile ed è pure antipatico!)


quoto grandemente

che sia sudditanza o convenienza non ha nessun rilievo: pessima comunque


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Alce, se il tizio è anche un cesso posso dirti una cosa, i più gramndi trombatori ddel genere sono emeriti cessoni più simili a dei suini che a dei primati, ma intanto la voce gira ed in assurdo mi sa che sia più la curiosità che altro a spingere quelle fesse a buttarsi a letto con condesti cessosi personaggi, oppure come seconda ipotesi molte donne hanno il gisto dell'orrido.
> Comunque amante schifosa e moglie che ci fa la figura dell'oggetto, per cui il marito la sceglie sempre, il martito trombator in assurdo dopo questa vicenda è l'unico che se non parla ha la maggior dignità...ed è tutto un dire


Mi fai sorridere giuro. 
Purtroppo riesco solo a rapportare questa cosa al mio caso.
Ma pensi veramente che quello che spinge una donna come me a buttarmi nel letto di uno è che ha la fama che tromba bene?
Ma Daniele questo lo scopri dopo, e poi è relativo magari uno è bravo a trombare per come la vedo io e ad un'altra gli fa schifo.
C'è tutto un gioco prima, delle sensazioni che sono lontane dal pensiero di quanto sia bravo a letto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Settembre 2010)

Lui prende e va, fa e disfa, lo trovi in tutti i locali più frequentati, spessissimo a braccetto con ragazzine a malapena maggiorenni (lui ne ha circa 45) se ne frega di tutti, e la moglie se ne sta a casa a curare i figli. Pure nel WE.

La faccia? Avete presente Don Camillo? (Fernandel) Bene, il Don è un po' più carino.
Qusto, con 'sta faccia, i capelli lunghi sotto le spalle, riccioli e.......grigi da anni, fisico niente di ché, non palestrato, cultura da Gazzetta dello Sport, simpatico come un'emorroide.

Vabbè, la moglie di sicuro ha quello che si è coltivato. Sono rimasto stranito per il sentimento di orgoglio che mostrava nel dichiarare che alla fine le mutande sporche di quella parodia di essere umano le lavava lei.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto grandemente
> 
> che sia sudditanza o convenienza non ha nessun rilievo: pessima comunque


Ma scusate cosa doveva fare, mettersi a fare una sceneggiata insultando amante e marito. Solo lei sa qual è la sua situazione a casa io credo che abbia avuto i suoi bei motivi...
Io solo per orgoglio non mi sarei mai fatta vedere offesa da sta stronza che tromba uno sposato e poi lo sputtana in pubblico.....


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lui prende e va, fa e disfa, lo trovi in tutti i locali più frequentati, spessissimo a braccetto con ragazzine a malapena maggiorenni (lui ne ha circa 45) se ne frega di tutti, e la moglie se ne sta a casa a curare i figli. Pure nel WE.
> 
> La faccia? Avete presente Don Camillo? (Fernandel) Bene, il Don è un po' più carino.
> Qusto, con 'sta faccia, i capelli lunghi sotto le spalle, riccioli e.......grigi da anni, fisico niente di ché, non palestrato, cultura da Gazzetta dello Sport, simpatico come un'emorroide.
> ...


Io credo che le sia costato molto. Non so perchè non molla un uomo così, avrà le sue ragioni. Ma almeno in quel caso non si è fatto calpestare da una s....a ribadisco


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che le sia costato molto. Non so perchè non molla un uomo così, avrà le sue ragioni. Ma almeno in quel caso non si è fatto calpestare da una s....a ribadisco


 
La stronza in questione era una ragazzina di 19 anni che faceva la cameriera nel bar qui di fronte. Una sprovvedutina ignorantotta  che poverina faceva pena, proprio tonta.

Che senso ha mostrare orgoglio nei confronti di un'altra vittima dello stesso bastardo?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La stronza in questione era una ragazzina di 19 anni che faceva la cameriera nel bar qui di fronte. Una sprovvedutina ignorantotta che poverina faceva pena, proprio tonta.
> 
> *Che senso ha mostrare orgoglio nei confronti di un'altra vittima dello stesso bastardo?*


Forse perchè io non la considero vittima.......
Senti la sprovveduta non è tanto sprovveduta se tromba con un uomo sposato di 45 anni....


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > La stronza in questione era una ragazzina di 19 anni che faceva la cameriera nel bar qui di fronte. Una sprovvedutina ignorantotta che poverina faceva pena, proprio tonta.
> ...


 
Farfy, fatti passare pure te un paio di tiri da Daniele 

Ma cosa dici? E' una povera stordita che si è fatta intortare e si è "innamorata" del lat*r*in lover! Dovevi vedere la disperazione! Mica era la puttanella che va in discoteca in mutandine e reggiseno e si tromba la compagnia a turno.


----------



## Papero (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse perchè io non la considero vittima.......
> Senti la sprovveduta non è tanto sprovveduta se tromba con un uomo sposato di 45 anni....


E poi se esce allo scoperto e urla in piazza quelle cose oltre ad essere una zoccoletta è anche bastarda.

Se mi fossi trovato in quella piazza ed avessi dovuto subire quella situazione io mi sarei sentito in imbarazzo per loro ed avrei provato schifo e pena contemporaneamente.

Per questo mi chiedo come fa certa gente (per esempio il nostro tombeur de femme 45enne) ad avere tutto quel successo con le donne se poi, come dice Alce, è pure antipatico...


----------



## Cat (24 Settembre 2010)

motivo di litigio tra amanti....


si può riassumere nel avere aspettative diverse nell'ambito di quella frequentazione.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> E poi se esce allo scoperto e urla in piazza quelle cose oltre ad essere una zoccoletta è anche bastarda.
> 
> Se mi fossi trovato in quella piazza ed avessi dovuto subire quella situazione io mi sarei sentito in imbarazzo per loro ed avrei provato schifo e pena contemporaneamente.
> 
> Per questo mi chiedo come fa certa gente (per esempio il nostro tombeur de femme 45enne) ad avere tutto quel successo con le donne se poi, come dice Alce, è pure antipatico...


 
Il suo target difatti è molto basso di età. Probabilmente fa leva sulla figura dell'"uomo vissuto" alla quale si atteggia comunemente. Una donna con un minimo di maturità penso se la dia a gambe levate


----------



## Cat (24 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> E poi se esce allo scoperto e urla in piazza quelle cose oltre ad essere una zoccoletta è anche bastarda.
> 
> Se mi fossi trovato in quella piazza ed avessi dovuto subire quella situazione io mi sarei sentito in imbarazzo per loro ed avrei provato schifo e pena contemporaneamente.
> 
> Per questo mi chiedo come fa certa gente (per esempio il nostro tombeur de femme 45enne) ad avere tutto quel successo con le donne se poi, come dice Alce, è pure antipatico...


 
perchè ella è zoccola secondo te?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Farfy, fatti passare pure te un paio di tiri da Daniele
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il suo target difatti è molto basso di età. Probabilmente fa leva sulla figura dell'"uomo vissuto" alla quale si atteggia comunemente. *Una donna con un minimo di maturità penso se la dia a gambe levate*





Una donna con un minimo di maturità sa cosa può avere da quest'uomo e se ci stà non può pretendere niente di più di questo


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vuoi vedere che adesso che sono diventata amica di Daniele litigo con te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sei qui da troppo poco tempo...........
> 
> No saprei citarti le storie, ma ce ne sono.
> *E poi molte donne partono in qualsiasi caso a spada tratta col pensiero "io lo cambierò", anche (e forse soprattutto) già fosse l'uomo perfetto in assoluto.*


Il fatto che sia qui da poco tempo non significa che non ho già sentito di queste storie.
Appunto se parti già con il piede sbagliato non te la puoi prendere con gli altri quando capisci che sei tu per prima che hai sbagliato
Ti faccio un esempio: una mia collega molto bella si è messa con uno che ha la fama di essersene passate non so quante in azienda. 
E anche lei era convinta che lei era la donna della sua vita.
Dopo 6 mesi lui l'ha scaricata. Ha pianto tutte le lacrime che aveva, ha fatto piazzate, ecc.
Ti assicuro che quello che ne è uscito meglio agli occhi di tutti/e noi è stato lui non certo lei.


----------



## Sabina (24 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> non me ne volere... ma se io fossi al tuo posto, starei in campana...


Cioè?


----------



## Sabina (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> io voto per l'amante disillusa. Ha fatto proprio la figura della cogliona
> La moglie: un grande secondo me


Anche secondo me:up:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma scusate *cosa doveva fare*, mettersi a fare una sceneggiata insultando amante e marito. Solo lei sa qual è la sua situazione a casa io credo che abbia avuto i suoi bei motivi...
> Io solo per orgoglio non mi sarei mai fatta vedere offesa da sta stronza che tromba uno sposato e poi lo sputtana in pubblico.....


non uscire sul balcone (nel racconto di alce sembra sia uscita in seguito alla cagnara)
e se stava sul balcone faceva meglio a fare qualunque altra cosa (riderle in faccia, rientrare, far ciao ciao con la manina ecc. ...) che non dire quella frase 
io non discuto che possa essere davvero quello che pensa
ma per me è stato un autogol ad ogni eventuale residuo di dignità


----------



## Daniele (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che quello che ne è uscito meglio agli occhi di tutti/e noi è stato lui non certo lei.


Farfalla, in Italia fanno la migliore figura i disonesti che ti fottono ad ogni momento piuttosto che le vittime che si disperano del danno ricevuto, in effetti siamo un paese arretratissimo, in cui anche se  la disperazione potrebbe essere brutta dovremmo anche essere capaci di non pensare che quello stronzo è un grande perchè ha dignità...non l'ha mai avuta.


----------



## Sid (24 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Cioè?


io non sono una persona molto diplomatica, per cui non vorrei ferirti con quello che penso. 

Se tu fossi una mia amica ti direi che le cose che scrivi  di lui denotano che di te non gli interessa proprio tanto ... 
Non so cosa intendi per "preso", ma se per te significa innamorato... a me non pare... 
Io il "preso" lo collegherei alla "novità"


----------



## Daniele (24 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> io non sono una persona molto diplomatica, per cui non vorrei ferirti con quello che penso.
> 
> Se tu fossi una mia amica ti direi che le cose che scrivi  di lui denotano che di te non gli interessa proprio tanto ...
> Non so cosa intendi per "preso", ma se per te significa innamorato... a me non pare...
> Io il "preso" lo collegherei alla "novità"


Secondo me anche lui come i Gemboy adora la F.*.*.A. una piccola citazione di una canzone! 
Ok, dirò una cosa molto particolare, un uomo può amare la sua donna, l'amante, scusatemi il termine, a volte ha la funzione di una bambola gonfiabile, con il vantaggio che agisce e si muove!!! 
Se vi sembrerà impossibile, sappiate che per per molti uomini la donna vale solo per quello che fa a letto , tristissimo!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non uscire sul balcone (nel racconto di alce sembra sia uscita in seguito alla cagnara)
> e se stava sul balcone faceva meglio a fare qualunque altra cosa (riderle in faccia, rientrare, far ciao ciao con la manina ecc. ...) che non dire quella frase
> io non discuto che possa essere davvero quello che pensa
> ma per me è stato un autogol ad ogni eventuale residuo di dignità


Per me lo sarebbe stato il silenzio o ignorarla.
L'ha fatta sentire z....a davanti a tutti.
E pur non condividendo meglio cornuta che z....a


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, in Italia fanno la migliore figura i disonesti che ti fottono ad ogni momento piuttosto che le vittime che si disperano del danno ricevuto, in effetti siamo un paese arretratissimo, in cui anche se la disperazione potrebbe essere brutta dovremmo anche essere capaci di non pensare che quello stronzo è un grande perchè ha dignità...non l'ha mai avuta.


Ma quale vittima. Ma chi è disonesto.
Daniele se tu fossi uno che va a letto con ogni donna che incontri, e sei libero e soprattutto non nascondi a nessuno che sei fatto così. Perchè sei disonesto? Verso chi? Lei ha accettato di andare con un uomo sapendo di essere la centesima e doveva sapere che ci sarebbe stata la 101sima.
Ma quale vittima? Sei vittima della tua sicurezza. Ma pensava che arriva lei bella fresca e lui capitolava. Ma non diciamo c...e.
E' un figo ci vuoi andare a letto. Brava ma non rompere i maroni se poi ti scarica perchè lo sapevi a prescindere.


----------



## Papero (24 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> perchè ella è zoccola secondo te?


ho una specie di radar per individuare le zoccolette bastarde


----------



## cleo81 (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale vittima. Ma chi è disonesto.
> Daniele se tu fossi uno che va a letto con ogni donna che incontri, e sei libero e soprattutto non nascondi a nessuno che sei fatto così. Perchè sei disonesto? Verso chi? Lei ha accettato di andare con un uomo sapendo di essere la centesima e doveva sapere che ci sarebbe stata la 101sima.
> Ma quale vittima? Sei vittima della tua sicurezza. Ma pensava che arriva lei bella fresca e lui capitolava. Ma non diciamo c...e.
> E' un figo ci vuoi andare a letto. Brava ma non rompere i maroni se poi ti scarica perchè lo sapevi a prescindere.


Grande!
:up::up::up:


----------



## Papero (24 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Anche secondo me:up:


come si può considerare "grande" una che sta con un tal soggetto?! una soggiogata con impulsi di amor proprio forse, ma una grande proprio no


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse perchè io non la considero vittima.......
> Senti la sprovveduta non è tanto sprovveduta se tromba con un uomo sposato di 45 anni....



Farfalla, ma dai!!!
Una che è poco più di una ragazzina, se se la fa con uno di 45 anni chi è che intorta chi?
Non conta che adesso le ragazzine si mostrino sgamate più di una trentenne, la realtà, sempre quella, è che hanno una esperienza e una maturità che non può essere comparata con quella di un pur squallido 45enne...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che adesso che sono diventata amica di Daniele litigo con te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusami non credo all'ingenuità di una 19enne ribadisco.
> Partiamo da due presupposti diversi.
> ...



Ehm, Farfalla, secondo te... se hai la maturità di fartela con uno sposato di 45 anni quando tu ne hai 19...  che maturità dimostri?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale vittima. Ma chi è disonesto.
> Daniele se tu fossi uno che va a letto con ogni donna che incontri, e sei libero e soprattutto non nascondi a nessuno che sei fatto così. Perchè sei disonesto? Verso chi? Lei ha accettato di andare con un uomo sapendo di essere la centesima e doveva sapere che ci sarebbe stata la 101sima.
> Ma quale vittima? Sei vittima della tua sicurezza. Ma pensava che arriva lei bella fresca e lui capitolava. Ma non diciamo c...e.
> E' un figo ci vuoi andare a letto. Brava ma non rompere i maroni se poi ti scarica perchè lo sapevi a prescindere.



Ti quoterei assolutamente se non fosse che* la tipa in questione ha 19 anni*.
Non so come eri tu a 19 anni, io ero ingenua e credulona e credevo alle favole a lieto fine.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> come si può considerare "grande" una che sta con un tal soggetto?! una soggiogata con impulsi di amor proprio forse, ma una grande proprio no


Grande solo in quell'occasione. Ho già detto che non condivido il vivere con un uomo del genere ma non conoscendo la sua situazione mi astengo da esprimere giudizi.
Almeno in questa occasione un minimo di orgoglio l'ha dimostrato


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ehm, Farfalla, secondo te... se hai la maturità di fartela con uno sposato di 45 anni quando tu ne hai 19...  che maturità dimostri?


Se a 19 anni vuoi andare con uno di 45 anni sposato poi non rompi e non fai piazzate. Se le fai becchi le conseguenze.
Lui è uno stronzo non ho detto il contrario ma in questo caso lei mi irrita di più non so che dirti.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ti quoterei assolutamente se non fosse che* la tipa in questione ha 19 anni*.
> Non so come eri tu a 19 anni, io ero ingenua e credulona e credevo alle favole a lieto fine.


Allora che a 19 anni credi al principe azzurro e al lieto fine mi sta bene.
Ma che pensi che il principe azzurro ha 45 anni è sposato, noooooooo


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma dai!!!
> Una che è poco più di una ragazzina, se se la fa con uno di 45 anni chi è che intorta chi?
> *Non conta che adesso le ragazzine si mostrino sgamate più di una trentenne, la realtà, sempre quella, è che hanno una esperienza e una maturità che non può essere comparata con quella di un pur squallido 45enne...*




E allora la piantassero ti atteggiarsi a trentenni se poi nella testa ne hanno 15. Purtroppo certi errori si pagano


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se a 19 anni vuoi andare con uno di 45 anni sposato poi non rompi e non fai piazzate. Se le fai becchi le conseguenze.
> Lui è uno stronzo non ho detto il contrario ma in questo caso lei mi irrita di più non so che dirti.



E' sempre questione di età...
Prova ad abbassare l'età della tipa di un anno... due anni...
Due anni prima, cosa avresti detto?

Immagina la scena... lei al bar, lui che fa il vissuto... metti -ipotesi a manetta- che lei è un pò trascurata dalla famiglia, quindi ha pure il complesso del padre...
Metti che lui le propina la storia "stiamo insieme solo per i figli, sono infelice..."
Metti che comincia "così", e che magari lui ogni tanto per tenerla buona butta lì qualche frase d'amore. "Ti amo... nessuna mi ha mai fatto sentire così...come vorrei stare sempre insieme a te..."
Lei è *piccola*, Farfalla, le storie che noi conosciamo a bizzeffe, lei non le conosce. Non sa "come va il mondo".

Se a 30 anni ti metti con un uomo sposato, dovresti sapere a che cosa vai incontro -e pure lì, spesso non succede- se lo fai a 19 anni è un altro paio di maniche.

Una volta la maggiore età era a 21 anni. Fare sesso con minorenni significa stupro, anche se loro sono consenzienti.

Non è che magari ti irrita perchè tu sapevi bene quali erano i vostri limiti, e li hai sempre rispettati?
All'inizio della tua storia hai detto che una volta ti saresti ersa come giudice implacabile contro "donnacce come te" 
Hai detto che questa storia ti ha insegnato, tra le altre cose, a non essere troppo affrettata coi giudizi.... 

Bacio!


----------



## Cat (24 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ho una specie di radar per individuare le zoccolette bastarde


 
da sempre le donne sono zoccole gli uomini bravi trombadores.

allora concordi su questa disparità di trattamento sociale?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> E allora la piantassero ti atteggiarsi a trentenni se poi nella testa ne hanno 15. Purtroppo certi errori si pagano


Senti, ci sono poche persone a cui le squinziette ipertruccate che se la tirano da grandi danno fastidio più che a me.

Ma la maturità di essere ciò che si è, la maturità di cercare certi obiettivi e non altri, arriva col tempo, piano piano, crescendo.
E' tipico dell'adolescenza voler sembrare più grandi -e lasciamo eprdere il tipico esempio di "grande" che passano i media- siamo in una età dove ormai non si è più bambini, ma neppure responsabili e autonomi.

Io sono stata fortunata da adolescente, perchè ero abbastanza lontana da certi pericoli, ma sinceramente se mi fossi trovata davanti un maturo "salvatore" che mi "portasse via sul suo cavallo bianco" non so cosa avrei fatto, sinceramente.
Ero così sola, così indifesa, che penso proprio cis arei andata. E non so come mi sarei sentita scoprendo che il principe era un rospo.

Tu stai dicendo "ehi tu adolescente smetti di essere un adolescente e cresci!" 

Ci vuole tempo. La tipa è stata immatura, credulona, ingenua, str**** se vuoi, ma anche sfortunata a incontrare un uomo privo di scrupoli.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E' sempre questione di età...
> Prova ad abbassare l'età della tipa di un anno... due anni...
> Due anni prima, cosa avresti detto?
> 
> ...


Io non sto giudicando il fatto che è andata a letto con un uomo sposato.
La discussione è iniziata con il fatto che ho condiviso l'atteggiamento della moglie. Non condividendo comunque il fatto che viva con un uomo del genere. Certo che se abbassi l'età parliamo di un'altra cosa. Ma tant'è che è maggiorenne e ribadisco se ti senti matura per farlo poi devi essere matura per subirne le conseguenze.
Se non avesse avuto un certo tipo di atteggiamento verso la moglie forse ti avrei dato ragione, ma questa è tutt'altro che sprovveduta. Altrimenti il coraggio di fare piazzate davanti alla moglie non ce l'aveva.
Il mio rapporto con il mio amico è l'unico tipo di rapporto che secondo me dovrebbe esistere tra due amanti. Lo pensavo anche quando era ben lontano da me l'idea di tradire.


----------



## Cat (24 Settembre 2010)

ma i genitori di questa ragazza di 19 anni dove sono?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Senti, ci sono poche persone a cui le squinziette ipertruccate che se la tirano da grandi danno fastidio più che a me.
> 
> Ma la maturità di essere ciò che si è, la maturità di cercare certi obiettivi e non altri, arriva col tempo, piano piano, crescendo.
> E' tipico dell'adolescenza voler sembrare più grandi -e lasciamo eprdere il tipico esempio di "grande" che passano i media- siamo in una età dove ormai non si è più bambini, ma neppure responsabili e autonomi.
> ...


 
Lo dici a me. ho sempre sognato l'uomo maturo
Ma scusa mi ripeto quello sposato il cavallo bianco non ce l'ha e io a 19 anni già lo sapevo e giravo ben lontana da questi.


----------



## Cat (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non sto giudicando il fatto che è andata a letto con un uomo sposato.
> La discussione è iniziata con il fatto che ho condiviso l'atteggiamento della moglie. Non condividendo comunque il fatto che viva con un uomo del genere. Certo che se abbassi l'età parliamo di un'altra cosa. Ma tant'è che è maggiorenne e ribadisco se ti senti matura per farlo poi devi essere matura per subirne le conseguenze.
> Se non avesse avuto un certo tipo di atteggiamento verso la moglie forse ti avrei dato ragione, ma questa è tutt'altro che sprovveduta. Altrimenti il coraggio di fare piazzate davanti alla moglie non ce l'aveva.
> Il mio rapporto con il mio amico è l'unico tipo di rapporto che secondo me dovrebbe esistere tra due amanti. Lo pensavo anche quando era ben lontano da me l'idea di tradire.


 
farfalla cara....nota come spesso l'uomo è conteso da due donne, nessuna delle due molla.

.... sempre la solita storia....


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non sto giudicando il fatto che è andata a letto con un uomo sposato.
> La discussione è iniziata con il fatto che ho condiviso l'atteggiamento della moglie. Non condividendo comunque il fatto che viva con un uomo del genere. Certo che se abbassi l'età parliamo di un'altra cosa. Ma tant'è che è maggiorenne e ribadisco se ti senti matura per farlo poi devi essere matura per subirne le conseguenze.
> Se non avesse avuto un certo tipo di atteggiamento verso la moglie forse ti avrei dato ragione, ma questa è tutt'altro che sprovveduta. Altrimenti il coraggio di fare piazzate davanti alla moglie non ce l'aveva.
> Il mio rapporto con il mio amico è l'unico tipo di rapporto che secondo me dovrebbe esistere tra due amanti. Lo pensavo anche quando era ben lontano da me l'idea di tradire.



Bè, anche io condivido l'atteggiamento della moglie, date le circostanze.

Ma sentirsi maturi per qualcosa non significa esserlo.
Come reagisci quando sei piccola e indifesa e ti senti trattata come una pezza da piedi non la vedo come coraggio/non coraggio, lo vedo come un urlo di animale ferito.
Che poi la ragazzina fosse volgare, stron**, non lo nego mica -non la conosco- ma 19 anni sono davvero pochi per dire che "doveva" essere in grado di sapere quello cui andava incontro.

I maggiorenni devono pagare la conseguenza delle loro azioni. Giustissimo. E lei infatti adesso ha pagato il prezzo, e spero che abbia imparato una lezione.
L'atteggiamento verso la moglie... deprecabile, lo penso anche io, ma mi sa che fa perte del prezzo che paga quella strana coppia per andare avanti così come ha scelto.


----------



## Daniele (24 Settembre 2010)

Farfalla, allora  ti dirò una cosa di cui non ci crederai, la mia ex era molto giovane quando mi tradì e passi che esca con quello squallido ragazzo di Daniele (che è l'altro e non io), passino tante cose, ma fargli un pompino perchè lui la sfida perchè secondo lui non sarebbe capace di tradire mi ha fatto comprendere che giovani le ragazze le puoi usare come meglio credi, anche quelle con la testa sulle spalle, motivo per cui i genitori mal vedono un ragazzo estremamente più vecchio, come per esempio io fui visto male dai genitori di lei per del tempo, tanto da subire minacce se non mi fossi comportato bene.
Le ragazze a 19 anni pensano davvero che lui sposato sta con lamoglie solo per i figli, pensano davvero che lascerà la moglie per loro, pensano davvero che siano davvero separati in casa e le cose non sono state solo legalizzate per evitare che i figli stiano male, ma la verità è  una ed una sola, chi tradisce se non innamorato della amante o dell'amante fa sesso con la moglie o con i marito tanto e persino di più che con l'amante, che l'amante è solo un giochetto che se sei più adulto e lo scpri ti dai solo dello stupido o della stupida, ma se sei giovane puoi cadere molto, ma molto in basso per questi signorotti o signorotte dalla moralità molto scarsa e che sfruttano i giovani tontoloni.
Il tutto scritto da chi ha visto una amica cadere male dopo una storia con un uomo sposato, che disse così tante balle alla moglie e a lei da risultare di essere separato e fuori di casa...ma non era vero.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, allora ti dirò una cosa di cui non ci crederai, la mia ex era molto giovane quando mi tradì e passi che esca con quello squallido ragazzo di Daniele (che è l'altro e non io), passino tante cose, ma fargli un pompino perchè lui la sfida perchè secondo lui non sarebbe capace di tradire mi ha fatto comprendere che giovani le ragazze le puoi usare come meglio credi, anche quelle con la testa sulle spalle, motivo per cui i genitori mal vedono un ragazzo estremamente più vecchio, come per esempio io fui visto male dai genitori di lei per del tempo, tanto da subire minacce se non mi fossi comportato bene.
> Le ragazze a 19 anni pensano davvero che lui sposato sta con lamoglie solo per i figli, pensano davvero che lascerà la moglie per loro, pensano davvero che siano davvero separati in casa e le cose non sono state solo legalizzate per evitare che i figli stiano male, ma la verità è una ed una sola, chi tradisce se non innamorato della amante o dell'amante fa sesso con la moglie o con i marito tanto e persino di più che con l'amante, che l'amante è solo un giochetto che se sei più adulto e lo scpri ti dai solo dello stupido o della stupida, ma se sei giovane puoi cadere molto, ma molto in basso per questi signorotti o signorotte dalla moralità molto scarsa e che sfruttano i giovani tontoloni.
> Il tutto scritto da chi ha visto una amica cadere male dopo una storia con un uomo sposato, che disse così tante balle alla moglie e a lei da risultare di essere separato e fuori di casa...ma non era vero.


Ragazzi mi dispiace probabilmente io sono sempre stata molto più matura della mia età non lo so. 
Quello che ha fatto la tua ragazza, non lo giudico, ma è così lontano dal mio modo di essere che non so che dirti.
Dico una cosa che forse detta da una donna è strana ma io sono un po' stufa di tutte ste ragazze/donne giovani che si atteggiano a persone grandi e poi tornano a fare le ragazzine indifese quando la situazione non fa più comodo a loro. 
Non sto dicendo che non può succedere sto dicendo che poi capisci che la cazzata l'hai fatta tu, fai un bel mea culpa e non fai la parte della vittima.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Settembre 2010)

Con un semplice aneddoto ho scatenato un putiferio. Sorry :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Con un semplice aneddoto ho scatenato un putiferio. Sorry :carneval:



Perchè dispiacersi?
Non è un putiferio, secondo me è una discussione interessante! :up:Anzi, grazie Alce!


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Perchè dispiacersi?
> Non è un putiferio, secondo me è una discussione interessante! :up:Anzi, grazie Alce!


 
E di che? E' in tema, ma temo porti fuori tema


----------



## cleo81 (24 Settembre 2010)

Scusate... come avevo detto nel mio racconto, vedo il mio amico da quando avevo 22 anni e lui ne ha 15 più di me.
Mi ha sempre detto di non voler coinvolgimenti e storie serie, all'inizio lo ripeteva sempre. 
Ha smesso di ripeterlo quando io gli ho detto: Basta, ho capito. Non ti chiedo nulla di più di questi momenti che ci fanno star bene.
E non ti manderò mai più di un sms alla settimana! Hihihih

Dopo avergli detto questo, l'ho fatto.

Ancora l'altra sera, mi ha detto che sono poche le donne che si comportano così, la maggior parte dice di accontentarsi ma poi non lo fa.

Io non credo che c'entri l'età.

A 19 anni non sei adolescente, sei adulto. Un giovane adulto.


----------



## Daniele (24 Settembre 2010)

L'errore di quella ragazzotta  che con sicurezza è stata presa per il sedere e raggirata fu di non parlarne con suo padre...dopo si sarebbe successo il finimondo, perchè un padre deve accettare che un ragazzo coetaneo o quasi possa ferire la figlia, ma non può sopportare che un suo coetaneo la possa usare, li si che si sarebbero viste cose impressionanti...da film , peccato che quando succcedono le cose belle io non sia mai presente, a volte vorrei essere spettatore. Mi ricordo qui a Ferrara di una coppietta che su un baluardo delle mura si mise a fare sesso in pieno giorno su una panchina davanti a tutti...incredibbbbile!!! :carneval: 
Poi me lo raccontano ma fatico a crederci!


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E di che? E' in tema, ma temo porti fuori tema



Puoi sempre cambiare il titolo, no?

"Compagno cambiato + ragazzina con uomo maturo sposato e contapalle" 

Saldi! Due per uno!  

Ed ecco che magicamente non siamo più ot


----------



## Daniele (24 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> A 19 anni non sei adolescente, sei adulto. Un giovane adulto.


Scusami, ma ti rispondo con un "Sti cazzi!" una ragazza a 19 anni è una poppante in tutti i sensi, impressionante quanto d'atteggiamento faccia la giovane donna e quanto sia bambina ancora! E non ti parlo solo per le mie ex, ma per altre ragazze.
A 25 anni ci si può al giorno d'oggi ragionevolmente definire giovani adulti, perchè con quello che è il mondo attuale si è bambocci a lungo.
Ah, cleo, anche la mia prima ragazza se l'è ffatta con un attempato, sfiga  sua che ci è andata dopo a convivere, mi immagino lei a 40 anni con lui pensionato e non proprio aitante...e glielo dissi :mrgreen: e pensandoci ci rimase male da questa immagine.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Io non credo che c'entri l'età.
> 
> A 19 anni non sei adolescente, sei adulto. Un giovane adulto.



L'età c'entra e non c'entra.

Ce chi ha le idee chiare anche a 19 anni, c'è chi non le avrà mai neppure a 50. Esempi ne si vedono a bizzeffe 

Tuttavia, a 19 anni non riesco a considerare un ragazzo/a un giovane adulto *a meno che non me lo dimostri*.
So che esistono, ne conosco, di 19enni maturi, ma la maggior parte non riesco a considerarli tali.


----------



## Daniele (24 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> L'età c'entra e non c'entra.
> 
> Ce chi ha le idee chiare anche a 19 anni, c'è chi non le avrà mai neppure a 50. Esempi ne si vedono a bizzeffe
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up: 
Quotolo
a  dire il  vero ci sono alcuni 40 enni che sfido io non solo a definirli adulti, ma persino primati


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Scusate... come avevo detto nel mio racconto, vedo il mio amico da quando avevo 22 anni e lui ne ha 15 più di me.
> Mi ha sempre detto di non voler coinvolgimenti e storie serie, all'inizio lo ripeteva sempre.
> Ha smesso di ripeterlo quando io gli ho detto: Basta, ho capito. Non ti chiedo nulla di più di questi momenti che ci fanno star bene.
> E non ti manderò mai più di un sms alla settimana! Hihihih
> ...


Quoto Noi però messeggiavamo parecchio


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Puoi sempre cambiare il titolo, no?
> 
> "Compagno cambiato + ragazzina con uomo maturo sposato e contapalle"
> 
> ...


Guarda che hai sbagliato nel confonderti: non siamo li, siamo in "motivi di litigio tra amanti"


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Guarda che hai sbagliato nel confonderti: non siamo li, siamo in "motivi di litigio tra amanti"



 ho proprio sbagliato nel confondermi....   
:rotfl:


----------



## cleo81 (24 Settembre 2010)

Io intendevo in senso fisico, medico direi.
:sonar:
Il processo di maturazione psicologica, avete ragione, non ha età.


----------



## cleo81 (24 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusami, ma ti rispondo con un "Sti cazzi!" una ragazza a 19 anni è una poppante in tutti i sensi, impressionante quanto d'atteggiamento faccia la giovane donna e quanto sia bambina ancora! E non ti parlo solo per le mie ex, ma per altre ragazze.
> A 25 anni ci si può al giorno d'oggi ragionevolmente definire giovani adulti, perchè con quello che è il mondo attuale si è bambocci a lungo.
> Ah, cleo, anche la mia prima ragazza se l'è ffatta con un attempato, sfiga  sua che ci è andata dopo a convivere, mi immagino lei a 40 anni con lui pensionato e non proprio aitante...e glielo dissi :mrgreen: e pensandoci ci rimase male da questa immagine.


Daniele, voglio essere onesta al 100% anche se non mi fa onore: devo dirti che anche a me viene questa immagine in mente ogni tanto... ed è uno dei motivi per cui non vorrei il mio amico come compagno.
Lo so che sono egoista, ma tant'è...


----------



## Papero (24 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> da sempre le donne sono zoccole gli uomini bravi trombadores.
> 
> allora concordi su questa disparità di trattamento sociale?


no

nel caso in questione per esempio lui è uno squallido mio coetaneo che circuisce una piccola zoccoletta diciannovenne senza dignità


----------



## Sabina (24 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> come si può considerare "grande" una che sta con un tal soggetto?! una soggiogata con impulsi di amor proprio forse, ma una grande proprio no


Non avevo letto il resto... grande a rispondere così all'amante... ancora più grande a "lanciare" una persona cosi'.


----------



## Sabina (24 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> io non sono una persona molto diplomatica, per cui non vorrei ferirti con quello che penso.
> 
> Se tu fossi una mia amica ti direi che le cose che scrivi  di lui denotano che di te non gli interessa proprio tanto ...
> Non so cosa intendi per "preso", ma se per te significa innamorato... a me non pare...
> Io il "preso" lo collegherei alla "novità"


Guarda, non mi da'fastidio sentire le opinioni degli altri, altrimenti non avrei scritto qui. Gli elementi della storia che ho dato sono molto pochi e ho scritto in un momento in cui avevo bisogno di sfogarmi. Lui mi scrive e mi chiama comunque ogni giorno. Quanto sia preso e' comunque relativo, in quanto anche se lo fosse moltissimo io non lascerei la mia famiglia, e questo lui lo sa. Viene con me solo per scopare? Certo, gran parte della storia e' basata sul sesso e questo va bene anche a me. Comunque ci siamo visti anche solo per passare una serata romantica. Viviamo il presente.. domani potrebbe chiudere lui o potrei farlo anch'io. Le difficoltà nel vedermi sono principalmente dovute a sua moglie (questo ha fatto saltare almeno per il momento le uscite serali) e gli impegni di lavoro (lavora in proprio).


----------



## Sabina (24 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Movete a finire il libro delle rules, lo testiamo con Sabina no?
> Ok, poi va a finire che il suo amichetto mi spacca la faccia, ma tant'è experimentum mundi!


Qual'e' questa rules per cui il mio amante ti spaccherebbe la faccia Conte? Avere più amanti per limitare il coinvolgimento emotivo? 
Ho indovinato?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> no
> 
> nel caso in questione per esempio lui è uno squallido mio coetaneo che circuisce una piccola zoccoletta diciannovenne senza dignità


E li hai sistemati tutte e due
:scopa:


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> no
> 
> nel caso in questione per esempio lui è uno squallido mio coetaneo che circuisce una piccola zoccoletta diciannovenne senza dignità



:rofl: il pranzo e' servito :updue::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Papero (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E li hai sistemati tutte e due
> :scopa:





Mari' ha detto:


> :rofl: il pranzo e' servito :updue::rofl::rofl::rofl:


A volte mi rendo conto di essere anche troppo fondamentalista. Ma sono rimasto fregato da una zoccoletta parecchio bastarda


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (24 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> A volte mi rendo conto di essere anche troppo fondamentalista. Ma sono rimasto fregato da una zoccoletta parecchio bastarda


Pure io, ma sta ancora piangendo...


----------



## Papero (24 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Pure io, ma sta ancora piangendo...


Io ho smesso perchè il tempo mi ha aiutato a superare il trauma. quasi 4 anni aiutano...

:mrgreen:


----------



## tenebroso67 (25 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Noi dipende... in realtà sono soprattutto io a diradare gli incontri, un po' per impegni vari e un po' perchè voglio continuare così.
> Non so... ho paura di vederlo troppo spesso perchè penso che poi mi coinvolgerei troppo... insomma sono io che mi pongo un vincolo, e spesso anche quando vorrei chiamarlo non lo faccio.
> 
> *Comunque, ogni 15-20 giorni...*


Cosi poco ?
Sentendo vari pareri, un amante (in genere) lo si incontra almeno 2 volte la settimana.....


----------



## tenebroso67 (25 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> ............ Ma precedo Daniele dicendo che  prima di me non ha avuto altre amanti, *solo* un paio di avventure isolate negli anni.


Solo un paio di avvnture......
Direi che anche un paio di avventura isolate non lo facciano comunque apparire come un santo....
Tradimento occasionale o duraturo che sia, dimostra che cerca "svago" al di fuori del matrimonio.....


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (25 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ho smesso perchè il tempo mi ha aiutato a superare il trauma. quasi 4 anni aiutano...
> 
> :mrgreen:


Ho scritto "STA" non "STO".

Io non piango mai....:unhappy:


----------



## Irene (25 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ho scritto "STA" non "STO".
> 
> Io non piango mai....:unhappy:


 
ciao Ettore..
vuol dire che non ti  commuovi mai ?
mai mai??  hmmm...


----------



## cleo81 (25 Settembre 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Cosi poco ?
> Sentendo vari pareri, un amante (in genere) lo si incontra almeno 2 volte la settimana.....


Guarda, io potrei anche incontrarlo così spesso... ma non lo trovo giusto.
Secondo me l'amante non deve diventare un secondo compagno.

Questione di equilibrio.
Poi per carità, può capitare la settimana che ti vedi 2 volte, come il non vedersi per un mese.

Nessuna regola, solo voglia di stare insieme... quando entrambi lo scegliamo.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (25 Settembre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> ciao Ettore..
> vuol dire che non ti commuovi mai ?
> mai mai?? hmmm...


Ciao a te, Irene.
Certo che mi commuovo, a volte. 
Ma non piango mai. Non mi abbatto mai. Tiro dritto e sorrido.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Guarda, io potrei anche incontrarlo così spesso... ma non lo trovo giusto.
> Secondo me l'amante non deve diventare un secondo compagno.
> 
> Questione di equilibrio.
> ...


Cleo...ah beata gioventù
Mica è sempre tutto così roseo e facile eh?


----------



## cleo81 (25 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cleo...ah beata gioventù
> Mica è sempre tutto così roseo e facile eh?


Che ti devo dire???
Io ce la metto tutta perché lo sia!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (25 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Guarda, io potrei anche incontrarlo così spesso... ma non lo trovo giusto.
> Secondo me l'amante non deve diventare un secondo compagno.
> 
> Questione di equilibrio.
> ...


E' esattamente quel che penso. Al punto in cui sono arrivato sono incapace (ed impossibilitato) ad onorare impegni eccessivi. Nel dubbio rinuncio. 
Ecco, forse, perchè è un pezzo che non ho una storia....


----------



## tenebroso67 (25 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Guarda, io potrei anche incontrarlo così spesso... ma non lo trovo giusto.
> *Secondo me l'amante non deve diventare un secondo compagno.
> * Questione di equilibrio.
> Poi per carità, può capitare la settimana che ti vedi 2 volte, come il non vedersi per un mese.
> ...


Ma se tuo marito avesse anche lui un'amante,
ti sentiresti tradita o accetteresti la cosa di buon grado ?
Saresti disposta a capire le ragioni per cui ha tovato la necessita' di instaurare una relazioe extraconiugale ?
Riusciresti ad accettare la sua necessita' di avere un' amante ?
Riusciresti a comprendere che anche lui puo' trarre beneficio nel frequentare un' altra donna al di fuori di te ?


----------



## Daniele (26 Settembre 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Solo un paio di avvnture......
> Direi che anche un paio di avventura isolate non lo facciano comunque apparire come un santo....
> Tradimento occasionale o duraturo che sia, dimostra che cerca "svago" al di fuori del matrimonio.....


Oppure che è troppo scarso con la moglie e lei ormai infastidita dalla sua incapacità non gliela dà più e lui ha trovato uno sfogo altenativo.
Oh, gli imbranati esistono e di donne che ne hanno conosciuto uno bravo latitano davvero!


----------



## cleo81 (26 Settembre 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ma se tuo marito avesse anche lui un'amante,
> ti sentiresti tradita o accetteresti la cosa di buon grado ?
> Saresti disposta a capire le ragioni per cui ha tovato la necessita' di instaurare una relazioe extraconiugale ?
> Riusciresti ad accettare la sua necessita' di avere un' amante ?
> Riusciresti a comprendere che anche lui puo' trarre beneficio nel frequentare un' altra donna al di fuori di te ?


Io non so rispondere.
Di certo riuscirei a capirlo, ma non so quanto riuscirei a non sentirmi tradita.  
A lui, quando scherziamo su questi argomenti, dico sempre: se hai delle altre storie, fallo da furbo, e fai in modo che non me ne accorga mai.
Questo è in effetti il mio desiderio. Preferirei non saperlo.
Forse è nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia, ma per me è così.

Se lo venissi a sapere... non so, non ho proprio idea. Razionalmente lo potrei accettare, ma poi chi lo sa in certi frangenti cosa scatta?

Sono stata tradita in passato, da un ragazzo di cui ero molto innamorata.
Me lo confessò lui e ora, con il senno di poi, so che voleva farsi lasciare.
Ma io non lo lasciai. Lo perdonai e cercai di ricominciare.
Dopo qualche mese mi lasciò lui.


----------



## Daniele (26 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita in passato, da un ragazzo di cui ero molto innamorata.
> Me lo confessò lui e ora, con il senno di poi, so che voleva farsi lasciare.
> Ma io non lo lasciai. Lo perdonai e cercai di ricominciare.
> Dopo qualche mese mi lasciò lui.


Mi spiace, non sei stata tradita allora oppure non ne eri davvero innamorata, perchè se lo fossi stata con il tuo amichetto vecchiardo non ti vedresti manco morta quando stai con qualcuno, perchè diciamolo, come possiamo pretendere coerenza da altre persone quando noi stessi latitiamo di quel  valore?

Tradire? Non esiste furbo che possa nascondere, esiste sololo scemo che non lo scopre.


----------



## cleo81 (26 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi spiace, non sei stata tradita allora oppure non ne eri davvero innamorata, perchè se lo fossi stata con il tuo amichetto vecchiardo non ti vedresti manco morta quando stai con qualcuno, perchè diciamolo, come possiamo pretendere coerenza da altre persone quando noi stessi latitiamo di quel  valore?
> 
> Tradire? Non esiste furbo che possa nascondere, esiste sololo scemo che non lo scopre.


Daniele, sono stata tradita ed ero innamorata. Garantito!  Ho anche sofferto, nonostante il perdono.
Ma la vita mi ha riservato sorprese di gran lunga più spiacevoli... e nel piatto della mia bilancia degli eventi, il tradimento subito si è rivelato leggero.

Tutto qui.
Non siamo tutti uguali e non reagiamo tutti allo stesso modo.

PS. Per favore Daniele, non mi piace l'aggettivo vecchiardo... va benissimo dire il mio amico. Grazie.


----------



## Daniele (26 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> .
> 
> PS. Per favore Daniele, non mi piace l'aggettivo vecchiardo... va benissimo dire il mio amico. Grazie.


Perchè?? Chiamavo veccho bacucco il caro che si trombava la mia ex, perchè dovrebbe essere diverso per il tuo che è della stessa età di quello? Ovvio che non penso che chi ha quella età sia vecchio, ma penso che sia una persona che morirà un sacco prima della donna che si tromba e questo mi rende triste per la  mia prima ex, poverina, a volte la penso e mi spiace davvero!!!
Cleo, farsela con una persona più vecchia per una donna non è motivo di orgoglio...anzi, direi che è l'ammettere la pura sconfitta, ma tant'è che ti piace.


----------



## Sabina (26 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oppure che è troppo scarso con la moglie e lei ormai infastidita dalla sua incapacità non gliela dà più e lui ha trovato uno sfogo altenativo.
> Oh, gli imbranati esistono e di donne che ne hanno conosciuto uno bravo latitano davvero!


Se ti senti meglio a pensare questo...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (26 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cleo, farsela con una persona più vecchia per una donna non è motivo di orgoglio...anzi, direi che è l'ammettere la pura sconfitta, ma tant'è che ti piace.


Oddio, non conosco per filo e per segno la storia di Cleo e non so quanti anni ha il suo uomo, però credimi l'amore, tante volte, ti porta anche verso persone più mature di te 
ecco, non credo che rapporti con uomini più grandi possano definirsi "di serie B"...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Oddio, non conosco per filo e per segno la storia di Cleo e non so quanti anni ha il suo uomo, però credimi l'amore, tante volte, ti porta anche verso persone più mature di te
> ecco, non credo che rapporti con uomini più grandi possano definirsi "di serie B"...


Come potrei non quotarti:up:


----------



## Daniele (26 Settembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Oddio, non conosco per filo e per segno la storia di Cleo e non so quanti anni ha il suo uomo, però credimi l'amore, tante volte, ti porta anche verso persone più mature di te
> ecco, non credo che rapporti con uomini più grandi possano definirsi "di serie B"...


Sono di serie B per molti motivi, perchè solo pochi sono sinceri e gli altri sono solo prese per il culo. Ma quanti miei amici un poco più anziani di me si sono trombati le ventenni fesse di adesso? Oddio anche troppi, e pensate, che un giorno quelle ventenni potranno essere le vostre figlie, vi piacerebbe se frequntassero un individuo che sapendo dosare le parole e tutto il resto le può affascinare per anni anche?
Del resto la mia ex continua a stare con il suo vecchiaccio, felice lei ad essere cornuta, io so solo che tra qualche anno lei verrà mollata per una  ragazza più fresca e più  bella di lei, perchè i soldi possono essere molto affascinanti e c'è sempre  chi ci cade.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono di serie B per molti motivi, perchè solo pochi sono sinceri e gli altri sono solo prese per il culo. Ma quanti miei amici un poco più anziani di me si sono trombati le ventenni fesse di adesso? Oddio anche troppi, e pensate, che un giorno quelle ventenni potranno essere le vostre figlie, vi piacerebbe se frequntassero un individuo che sapendo dosare le parole e tutto il resto le può affascinare per anni anche?
> Del resto la mia ex continua a stare con il suo vecchiaccio, felice lei ad essere cornuta, io so solo che tra qualche anno lei verrà mollata per una ragazza più fresca e più bella di lei, perchè i soldi possono essere molto affascinanti e c'è sempre chi ci cade.


non ho figlie femmine. E già detto in altri tread non considero così sprovvedute le ragazze giovani che vanno con un uomini maturi. Credo che sappiano come stanno le cose e accettano di buon grado.
Mi schifa l'idea che una donna vada con uomo giovane o vecchio per i soldi. E' una cosa che mi ripugna. Mai guardato il portafogli per giudicare il fascino di un uomo. Il mio amico era molto più grande di me. non gli ho mai fatto i conti in tasca e sicuramente non ho mai "usato" la nostra relazione per avere un ritorno da quel punto di vista.
Nessuno cade per i soldi, vai con uomo sapendo che è ricco e sfrutti quel che puoi della sua ricchezza. E' un rapporto alla pari: vengo con te perchè sei ricco e ti ripago con la mia bellezza e giovinezza. Squallidissimo veramente a mio parere.


----------



## cleo81 (27 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè?? Chiamavo veccho bacucco il caro che si trombava la mia ex, perchè dovrebbe essere diverso per il tuo che è della stessa età di quello? Ovvio che non penso che chi ha quella età sia vecchio, ma penso che sia una persona che morirà un sacco prima della donna che si tromba e questo mi rende triste per la  mia prima ex, poverina, a volte la penso e mi spiace davvero!!!
> Cleo, farsela con una persona più vecchia per una donna non è motivo di orgoglio...anzi, direi che è l'ammettere la pura sconfitta, ma tant'è che ti piace.


Mamma mia Daniele, il tuo essere schematico e categorico mi terrorizza.

Non volevo un tuo parere sulla differenza di età tra me e il mio amico, a me va bene così, credimi che ho già passato ore ed ore a pensare...
Poiché io trovo nel termine "vecchiardo" un accento dispregiativo, ti pregherei solo di non usarlo verso una persona che non conosci per nulla e che non può difendersi.
Mi infastidisce.
Tutto qui.

E poi... lascia stare discorsi assurdi su chi morirà prima... magari la ruota della vita girasse sempre per ordine cronologico... 
Che tristezza la tua frase


----------



## Papero (27 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Mamma mia Daniele, il tuo essere schematico e categorico mi terrorizza.
> 
> Non volevo un tuo parere sulla differenza di età tra me e il mio amico, a me va bene così, credimi che ho già passato ore ed ore a pensare...
> Poiché io trovo nel termine "vecchiardo" un accento dispregiativo, ti pregherei solo di non usarlo verso una persona che non conosci per nulla e che non può difendersi.
> ...


che poi... vecchio bacucco?  quanti anni ha? ...sennò m'incazzo io eh!?


----------



## cleo81 (27 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> che poi... vecchio bacucco?  quanti anni ha? ...sennò m'incazzo io eh!?


43


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita in passato, da un ragazzo di cui ero molto innamorata.
> Me lo confessò lui e ora, con il senno di poi, so che voleva farsi lasciare.
> Ma io non lo lasciai. Lo perdonai e cercai di ricominciare.
> Dopo qualche mese mi lasciò lui.


Mia cara!
Quello fu il battesimo e l'iniziazione.
Hai passato quei guadi.
Sai che non ci sarà redenzione per quella ferita.
Hai agito di conseguenza.
Fidati, paga, eccome se paga, e se te lo dico io puoi crederci.
Infondo poi si vive con le scialuppe di salvataggio, se le acque si fanno cattive, si sa sempre come fare.
Noi, siamo troppo importanti per noi.


----------



## cleo81 (27 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara!
> Quello fu il battesimo e l'iniziazione.
> Hai passato quei guadi.
> Sai che non ci sarà redenzione per quella ferita.
> ...


Già già.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> 43


Che fantastica età eh?
La mia.
Danielino, dai fai il bravo, hai fatto pacetta con farfalla, adesso non iniziare la rogna con cleo, dai dopo viene anche lei a piangere da me, che le hai fatto la bua, e mi tocca pigiarti. Dai lasciele in pace, che male ti fanno?
Ehm, loro, stan ben così eh in santa pacetta con il mondo...
Hai la tua ragazza no?
Ecco dai va ben così...
Non è che a furia di offese, Cleo cambia modus vivendi eh?


----------



## Papero (27 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> 43


Allora io sarei una mummia!! 

Quando ho avuto la storia extra io avevo quella età e lei ne aveva 15 meno... A parte il fatto che lei si è poi rivelata una _traditrice seriale narcisista border line  e bastarda_ l'età non era affatto un problema, non mi sono mai sentito "vecchio" quando stavo con lei.

Daniele datti una regolata eh!


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Settembre 2010)

Ironia della sorte, caro Conte:

Gli uomini migliori dopo i 40 maturano la propria reale essenza
Le donne migliori dopo i 40 acquistano un fascino inimmaginabile prima

Bisognerebbe che dopo i 40 si potesse andare liberi e leggiadri di fiore in fiore a godersi il polline ormai maturo e gustoso.........
Purtroppo invece i mille fardelli della vita gravano sulle spalle di ognuno.

Chi ha il pane non ha i denti, chi ha i denti non ha il pane.......

e chi ha i denti ed il pane pretende di mangiare con la cannuccia


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Allora io sarei una mummia!!
> 
> Quando ho avuto la storia extra io avevo quella età e lei ne aveva 15 meno... A parte il fatto che lei si è poi rivelata una _traditrice seriale narcisista border line e bastarda_ l'età non era affatto un problema, non mi sono mai sentito "vecchio" quando stavo con lei.
> 
> Daniele datti una regolata eh!


Heheheheh
la mia signora, per non farsi mancare nulla, si è presa uno di 14 anni più giovane di me, ma ........ che sembra mio zio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Allora io sarei una mummia!!
> 
> Quando ho avuto la storia extra io avevo quella età e lei ne aveva 15 meno... A parte il fatto che lei si è poi rivelata una _traditrice seriale narcisista border line  e bastarda_ l'età non era affatto un problema, non mi sono mai sentito "vecchio" quando stavo con lei.
> 
> Daniele datti una regolata eh!





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ironia della sorte, caro Conte:
> 
> Gli uomini migliori dopo i 40 maturano la propria reale essenza
> Le donne migliori dopo i 40 acquistano un fascino inimmaginabile prima
> ...





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Heheheheh
> la mia signora, per non farsi mancare nulla, si è presa uno di 14 anni più giovane di me, ma ........ che sembra mio zio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


*BUONGIORNO!*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCNO_ZAHfR8


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *BUONGIORNO!*​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCNO_ZAHfR8


Eheheheeh...qui si lavora per corrodere, le granitiche certezze del nostro Daniele...in vista del raduno


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eheheheeh...qui si lavora per corrodere, le granitiche certezze del nostro Daniele...in vista del raduno


Il ragazzo e' di sani e buoni principi, ma a volte "esagera" ... abbiate pieta'


----------



## Cat (27 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ironia della sorte, caro Conte:
> 
> Gli uomini migliori dopo i 40 maturano la propria reale essenza
> Le donne migliori dopo i 40 acquistano un fascino inimmaginabile prima
> ...


 
che filosofico che mi sei oggi alce:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce salva farfalla che va a rompere le balle a Daniele...l'uccello di fuoco...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1bRdc70jKY&feature=related


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> che filosofico che mi sei oggi alce:mrgreen:


 
Lo sono sempre, per quello che non mi vuole nessuno.


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alce Veloce salva farfalla che va a rompere le balle a Daniele...l'uccello di fuoco...


Grazie Conte!

Al di a dell'ironia dei ruoli che proponi, vecchio malpensante, 
devo dire che, sarà la giornata già un po' così, ma mi si sono inumiditi gli occhi! Te lo dicevo io che la musica coinvolge pure me!


----------



## Daniele (27 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Allora io sarei una mummia!!
> 
> Quando ho avuto la storia extra io avevo quella età e lei ne aveva 15 meno... A parte il fatto che lei si è poi rivelata una _traditrice seriale narcisista border line  e bastarda_ l'età non era affatto un problema, non mi sono mai sentito "vecchio" quando stavo con lei.
> 
> Daniele datti una regolata eh!


Papero, onestamente, eri vecchio per lei! Non non ti sentivi o non lo eri. Non solo ti sei salvato da un rapporto con una seriale, ma ti sei salvato da un rapporto morto, un rapporto sorretto da te e solo da te, se te lo dico è che ho provato sulla mia pellaccia l'avere anni in più ed ho dato un limite per vivere sereno, senza il peso di una donna appoggiata a me, un limite ch perdura anche se torvassi una bella ragazzuola di 22 anni, la manderei gentilmente a quel paese, non ho nulla da spartire con una così e non c'è possibilità.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alce Veloce salva farfalla che va a rompere le balle a Daniele...l'uccello di fuoco...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1bRdc70jKY&feature=related





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie Conte!
> 
> Al di a dell'ironia dei ruoli che proponi, *vecchio malpensante*,
> devo dire che, sarà la giornata già un po' così, ma mi si sono inumiditi gli occhi! Te lo dicevo io che la musica coinvolge pure me!


concordo sul malpensante
Però è  veramente un video commovente
Grazie, adesso vado a darla un po' in giro perchè altrimenti non posso pigiare nessuno dei due:carneval:


----------



## tenebroso67 (28 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara!
> Quello fu il battesimo e l'iniziazione.
> Hai passato quei guadi.
> Sai che non ci sarà redenzione per quella ferita.
> ...


Sempre illuminante nelle sue considerazioni conte.......


----------

